# Mi padre quiere montar un bar sin tener ni idea!! necesito consejos!!



## HaPLo (26 Ago 2013)

Os comento un poco la historia por que tiene miga.

Mi padre siempre ha tenido una especie de vocación frustrada de ser empresario. Desde hace uno o dos años se le ha metido entre ceja y ceja que quiere montar un negocio. Hace un par de meses salió la oportunidad de alquilar un local en el centro de la ciudad y al final se ha tirado a la piscina y está dispuesto a invertir unos 30.000€ en el mismo. Era una librería pero hay que hacer una pequeña reforma para decorarlo, comprar productos, cuotas de autónomo y SS, asesoría y demás.


La idea del negocio es tener una parte con el bar donde se servirán bebidas y comidas frías o calientes en forma de tapa, tablas de embutidos/quesos y bocadillos pero sin cocinar. El local no tiene salida de humos pero hemos acordado con la propietaria que ella pagaría la reforma en caso de necesitarla aunque descartamos completamente el tema de servir platos cocinados.
La otra parte del bar sería un pequeño mostrador donde se venderían embutidos y quesos típicos de la tierra (los mismos que se darían de comer en el bar)
Finalmente tiene una terraza y un pequeño almacén debajo donde estamos pensando en hacer cursillos de corte de jamón, degustaciones de los productos que se venden y demás.
También consideramos seriamente la parte de negocio online para poder vender los productos en toda España y exportar al extranjero si se tercia.

En principio hemos calculado que los 30.000€ nos bastarían para aguantar el primer año pero aquí viene lo mejor:

Teóricamente tendríamos que llevar este negocio entre toda la familia y para que os hagáis una idea, mi madre es psicóloga, mi padre médico, yo estudié teleco y mi hermana estudió publicidad y RRPP ::

Vamos, que entre todos no tenemos ni media de llevar un negocio hostelero, por no hablar de que ninguno tiene el tiempo suficiente como para estar 10-12 horas en el bar dado que tenemos nuestros trabajos y además tanto mi hermana como yo vivimos en el extranjero (yo de forma temporal, pero si al final no queda remedio tendría que volver para echar una mano)

Yo ya he avisado a mi padre de que como no contrate alguien con sobrada experiencia en hostelería este negocio no va a durar ni 2 meses pero el insiste en que no hay problema, que el podría estar por las mañanas y mi madre por las tardes. Esto implica que la persona que esté, además tendría que estar pendiente de todas las mesas y además de la parte donde se venden los embutidos. 

Este es el resumen a grandes rasgos. He intentado hacerle desistir pero el sigue erre que erre y la semana que viene firma el contrato de alquiler. Como no he conseguido hacerle cambiar de opinión recurro al foro para ver si me podéis aconsejar la mejor forma de palmar el mínimo posible y a ver si entre todos los foreros hay alguno que tenga un bar y me pueda aconsejar un poco como llevarlo o donde encontrar información con algunas pautas para no cagarla demasiado los primeros meses.


----------



## mamendurrio (26 Ago 2013)

La pregunta es: ¿Es este el mejor momento en España para meterse a pequeño empresario con una gran inversión inicial?

Os deseo lo mejor pero si me preguntaras a mi personalmente os diría que mucho cuidado.


----------



## Toctocquienes (26 Ago 2013)

Por eso quiere montar un bar, porque no tiene ni idea. 
Es el negocio por excelencia de quien no sabe hacer otra cosa.


----------



## HarryWashello_borrado (26 Ago 2013)

en un año, cerrado y regentado por chinos...


No veo a un matasanos, una comecocos, una publicista, y un hinjeniero haciéndose cargo.


----------



## pepe01 (26 Ago 2013)

Lo peor no es que palméis 30.000€ que eso ya se descuenta, lo peor es el grave riesgo de divorcio con tus padres trabajando 24h, sin verse y perdiendo dinero.


----------



## HarryWashello_borrado (26 Ago 2013)

de médico a hostelero...¿a cuantos sanos se cargó?


----------



## alcorconita (26 Ago 2013)




----------



## autonomo666 (26 Ago 2013)

Si tienes un amigo rumano o gitano que le llame pidiendo una mordida al mes como concepto de "seguridad". Que lo acojone bien, te lo acabaran agradeciendo.


----------



## Facha (26 Ago 2013)

Esto no puede ser serio.


----------



## Captain Julius (26 Ago 2013)

Yo, que tengo alma de empresario, creo que hoy en día sólo se puede comenzar un negocio teniendo en cuenta dos puntos:

-Sencillo

-Inversión inicial lo más cercana a cero.

El proyecto de tu padre no cumple ninguno de estos dos parámetros. Pega un zapatazo sobre la mesa y hazle jurar a tu padre con la mano en el suelo de que abandonará esta loca idea.


----------



## Caduki (26 Ago 2013)

Obviando el hecho de que no es el mejor momento para montar un negocio de ese tipo y que no poseeis experiencia te voy a dar mi opinión,eso sí,como cliente de los establecimientos de hostelería:
-no me parece mala idea lo de no tener cocina;ahora bien debes poner buenos productos que hagan diferenciarte en esas tapas frías,es decir,que los embutidos sean ibéricos de calidad no de la marca Revilla
-precio, no sólo por el tema de la crisis,sino porque la percepción del valor de una tapa fría (nula elaboración) es menor que la de una tapa caliente
-eres teleco,utiliza las redes sociales a saco para publicitarte y lanzar ofertas (jueves del jamón,viernes del salchichón...)
-organiza jornadas gastronómicas donde se explique cómo se hacen los productos,de dónde vienen,los controles de calidad,la denominación de origen (date cuenta que con el jamón hay mucho chanchullo) con ofertas especiales para esos días
-estudia antes todas las páginas on-line de embutidos que hay,diferénciate
-los cursos de corte de jamón están bien,prueba a grabar las clases y ponerlas en youtube


----------



## Ruso (26 Ago 2013)

Lo mejor es que tu madre incapacite a tu padre y no pueda manejar dinero.


----------



## Inferno (26 Ago 2013)

Sabes donde esta la cagada en todo esto que nos has contado??


Que no seais hosteleros aun tiene un pase,porque en este pais hasta el que no sirve para nada puede ser un barman/camarero,pero el que no seais los PRODUCTORES de los embutidos y quesos que quereis vender es la mayor cagada que he escuchado en este Foro.

Para que tu padre pueda sacarse unos buenos beneficios deberia ser el quien fabricara esos productos que quereis poner a la venta,de lo contrario solo se llevara un margen de mierda.


----------



## Cygnus Saint (26 Ago 2013)

Mi padre estuvo en una situación parecida a la tuya. Lo suyo fue montar un negocio relacionado con energías renovables, cuando ya tenía la vida resuelta con un hoy en día absurdo sueldo de empleado de banca bien posicionado. 

El mismo espíritu españóh de emprendedor sin tener ni puta idea. Pero como todos se forraban, pues él no iba a ser menos.

Long story short. Negocio a la mierda, pérdidas no sabemos exactamente pero sobre 100.000€.

En el caso de mi familia fueron relativamente asumibles, debido a su más que absurda indemnización de prejubilado de banca.

Moraleja: Dado que tu padre es médico se ve que tirando a mayor, supongo que tendrá buenos ahorros, procura que no se endeude, y sobre todo que no cometa locuras como rehipotecar la casa. A menos que haya mucha suerte perderá pasta, lo mejor que puede hacer tu familia es hacerle ver en el momento que esas perdidas sean grandes que lo cierre, antes de que pasen de ser grandes a inasumibles.


----------



## automono (26 Ago 2013)

cutro licenciados, y no son capaces de llevar un bar.

Después llaman inutiles a los apilatochos, lo que hay que oir.

El secreto de un bar que puede funcionar:

Escuchar a los clientes y callar. Sonreir. No meter mano en la caja.


----------



## Enterao (26 Ago 2013)

un medico queriendo poner un bar ? no me cuadra en mis esquemas mentales de los medicos hijpanistanis ...no sera un principio de alzheimer ?

o hay algo mas que no nos has contado ?


----------



## Fuego azul (26 Ago 2013)

Que ponga lumis y exito asegurado


----------



## dodaltel (26 Ago 2013)

Que monte un fumadero de opio en la trastienda, que eso seguro que da buenos beneficios y si alguno palma por sobredosis, que haga embutidos con el cuerpo y beneficio seguro.


----------



## Narval78_borrado (26 Ago 2013)

miniempresario dijo:


> cutro licenciados, y no son capaces de llevar un bar.
> 
> Después llaman inutiles a los apilatochos, lo que hay que oir.
> 
> ...



Añade, no sablear al cliente. Todas esa cualidades, no son tan abundantes como parece.


----------



## HaPLo (26 Ago 2013)

mamendurrio dijo:


> La pregunta es: ¿Es este el mejor momento en España para meterse a pequeño empresario con una gran inversión inicial?
> 
> Os deseo lo mejor pero si me preguntaras a mi personalmente os diría que mucho cuidado.



he hecho un pequeño estudio de la zona, y de cada 5 locales que abre, 3 cierran estando en una calle principal...el tema está en que el bar estará una calle por detrás. Hazte una idea 



Toctocquienes dijo:


> Por eso quiere montar un bar, porque no tiene ni idea.
> Es el negocio por excelencia de quien no sabe hacer otra cosa.



:XX:

bueno, la idea le vino a raíz de que se pasó todo el año pasado intentando exportar jamones a USA donde trabaja mi hermana y no hubo manera, así que ahora le ha pegado la vena de montar el negocio aquí y meter también un bar para "diversificar" ::



HarryWashello dijo:


> en un año, cerrado y regentado por chinos...
> 
> 
> No veo a un matasanos, una comecocos, una publicista, y un hinjeniero haciéndose cargo.



eso le digo yo...pero ni caso



pepe01 dijo:


> Lo peor no es que palméis 30.000€ que eso ya se descuenta, lo peor es el grave riesgo de divorcio con tus padres trabajando 24h, sin verse y perdiendo dinero.



Eso es algo que me preocupa, me veo broncas día si día también. En realidad el se "puede" permitir perder esos 30.000€ pero vamos, que yo preferiría que no los perdiese debido a que es bastante frustrante ver como un negocio no prospera (y creedme, llevo un par de negocios a mis espaldas, algunos que han funcionado bien y la mayoría que han funcionado mal :



CroKeT! dijo:


> Haz que cambie de idea pero ya y que no sea tonto!





HarryWashello dijo:


> de médico a hostelero...¿a cuantos sanos se cargó?



a ver, la idea es que el mantiene su trabajo pero quiere invertir en esto, por eso digo que dudo que la cosa prospere si no hay alguien de la familia dejandose los cuernos para que eso funcione. Se cree que eso es contratar a alguien y sentarse a esperar los beneficios.


----------



## Lopedeberga (26 Ago 2013)

Yo he visto locales del estilo que cuentas, lo primordial es que parezcan de lujo, maderas y aparadores tope guapos, pero sinceramente, no es un tipo de local que frecuente mucha gente. La gente normal y corriente no se mete en estos sitios a que le enseñen a cortar jamón y a comprar pata negra a precios exhorbitantes.


----------



## HaPLo (26 Ago 2013)

Gracias por estas últimas respuestas, me resultan mucho más útiles después del cachondeo inicial (aunque os agradezco a los demás que me hayáis sacado una sonrisa).

Os respondo por partes.



Zavalita dijo:


> Yo, que tengo alma de empresario, creo que hoy en día sólo se puede comenzar un negocio teniendo en cuenta dos puntos:
> 
> -Sencillo
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo en ambos puntos, y coincido contigo en que no los cumple (podría tener un pase solo el bar, el problema está en todo lo que viene detrás como la venta de ibericos, catas, cursos de corte, etc.). No digo que no sepamos llevar un bar, digo que no tenemos experiencia. Vamos, que no veo yo a mi padre o a mi madre atendiendo a 6 mesas a la vez, acordandose de todos los pedidos, poniendo cañas, tapas y demás (además, la mujer empieza a estar entrada en años, igual que mi padre).

Como ya he comentado, la decisión ya está tomada a pesar de mis esfuerzos, así que ahora el objetivo es minimizar perdidas.



Caduki dijo:


> Obviando el hecho de que no es el mejor momento para montar un negocio de ese tipo y que no poseeis experiencia te voy a dar mi opinión,eso sí,como cliente de los establecimientos de hostelería:
> -no me parece mala idea lo de no tener cocina;ahora bien debes poner buenos productos que hagan diferenciarte en esas tapas frías,es decir,que los embutidos sean ibéricos de calidad no de la marca Revilla
> -precio, no sólo por el tema de la crisis,sino porque la percepción del valor de una tapa fría (nula elaboración) es menor que la de una tapa caliente
> -eres teleco,utiliza las redes sociales a saco para publicitarte y lanzar ofertas (jueves del jamón,viernes del salchichón...)
> ...



Gracias por los consejos. Los embutidos los traemos de Badajoz y Salamanca y ya me he estudiado todas las denominaciones de origen y variantes. También he hecho un estudio de mercado, encontrado la principal competencia, contactado con diversos organismos que me han pasado estadísticas de exportaciones/importaciones y venta a nivel nacional de cada una de las denominaciones...vamos, que los deberes los tengo hechos.
El mayor problema que creo que tendremos, es que la venta a pié de calle se realizará en una zona turística, y el turista medio no tiene ni pajolera idea de denominaciones ni de lo que es el cebo o recebo, por lo que me preocupa que, a pesar de tener diferentes categorías, la gente se tire a lo más barato y que esté bueno.

El tema de la publicidad, etc. lo tengo bastante bajo control también (tengo algunos años de experiencia en marketing online, SEM y SEO). El problema es que en internet si que hay muchísima competencia por lo que el primer año por lo menos no va a ser fácil hasta que la web se asiente.



Inferno dijo:


> Sabes donde esta la cagada en todo esto que nos has contado??
> 
> 
> Que no seais hosteleros aun tiene un pase,porque en este pais hasta el que no sirve para nada puede ser un barman/camarero,pero el que no seais los PRODUCTORES de los embutidos y quesos que quereis vender es la mayor cagada que he escuchado en este Foro.
> ...



Eso es imposible, estamos en una isla y es prácticamente imposible montar algo del estilo sin dejarse un pastizal (matadero, licencias, animales que tampoco son baratos de traer, etc.). Tenemos una persona de confianza que nos suministra los embutidos y llevan años en el negocio. Por lo que desde mi punto de vista, lo mejor es ahorrarse todo el follón de producir nosotros y venderlo diréctamente donde nuestro proveedor no llega.



Cygnus Saint dijo:


> Mi padre estuvo en una situación parecida a la tuya. Lo suyo fue montar un negocio relacionado con energías renovables, cuando ya tenía la vida resuelta con un hoy en día absurdo sueldo de empleado de banca bien posicionado.
> 
> El mismo espíritu españóh de emprendedor sin tener ni puta idea. Pero como todos se forraban, pues él no iba a ser menos.
> 
> ...



Lamento oirlo pero agradezco que me comentes tu experiencia. Nosotros confiamos en no pasarnos mucho de ese presupuesto. Es cierto que mi padre tiene bastante más ahorros pero tampoco quiero que vaya tirando el dinero a lo loco ya que se lo ha ganado y prefiero que lo disfrute cuando le llegue el día de su jubilación.

Lo de endeudarse lo tengo muy presente, como he dicho en mi anterior post, ya he montado algún que otro negocio que no ha ido todo lo bien que debería y gracias a dios siempre he podido montarlo sin necesidad de endeudarme, lo cual me permite tener a día de hoy un trabajo estable y 0 deudas.


----------



## tobias (26 Ago 2013)

el bar es la excusa, os quiere de vuelta en España. El que vuelva será al que le toque cuidar a los dos ancianos y el que se quedará con lo "gordo" de la herencia... está muy bien eso de que tus hijos se formen y viajen, hasta que te das cuenta que todo lo que has ido ahorrando y el patrimonio realizado solo te sirve para pasarte los fines de semana solo y aburrido, sin tus niños.


----------



## HaPLo (26 Ago 2013)

Lopedeberga dijo:


> Yo he visto locales del estilo que cuentas, lo primordial es que parezcan de lujo, maderas y aparadores tope guapos, pero sinceramente, no es un tipo de local que frecuente mucha gente. La gente normal y corriente no se mete en estos sitios a que le enseñen a cortar jamón y a comprar pata negra a precios exhorbitantes.



Tenemos ya un par de ideas sobre como decorarlo y yo tengo unos cuantos bocetos hechos con el 3D studio para ver un poquito mejor la organización. 

Algunas ideas que tenemos son decorarlo todo con piedra o ladrillo, pizarra y madera oscura. Los colores entre negro, rojo y letras blancas sobre fondo negro, en la parte de abajo montar una bodega y poner toneles en lugar de mesas. 

Da un aspecto de seriedad pero como dices igual perdemos a los clientes mas humildes (ahora interesa hacer el máximo de dinero posible para poder sufragar gastos). Aún está todo un poco al aire así que cualquier otro consejo sería bienvenido.


----------



## favelados (26 Ago 2013)

HaPLo dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en ambos puntos, y coincido contigo en que no los cumple (podría tener un pase solo el bar, el problema está en todo lo que viene detrás *como la venta de ibericos, catas, cursos de corte*, etc.).



Está el país como para ponerte a vender ibéricos...


----------



## MisterWhite (26 Ago 2013)

alcorconita dijo:


>



JAJAJA

Iba a decirte exactamente esto.

Si quiere montar un bar sin tener ni puta idea, hazle que vea unos cuantos programas del Chicote. Se le quitan las ganas rapido.


----------



## tronox (26 Ago 2013)

Y has pensado en los vecinos? Que opinan ellos? Está insonorizado el local? No es por nada, pero bares en España sobran, y a nadie le gusta tener uno cerca de donde vive. Y como empieces a cerrar a las tantas, liarla, o que la lien tus clientes, vete preparándote para las denuncias. Siento decírtelo, pero un bar es un foco de problemas. No sé si habrás valorado todo eso.


----------



## BarbaRoja (26 Ago 2013)

A los vecinos que les den, a estos sres. lo unico que les importa es que in imbecil le lleve el dinero, luego le pides un vino de una determinada marca y el camarero te traera otro que se lo recomienda el, porque es muy bueno, pero yo no quiero el que me recomienda el camarero sino el que yo quiero.

En este pais se monta un bar el que no vale para nada mas o para otra cosa. triste, pero es asi y lo peor de todo es que los que van a el tampoco saben lo que quieren.

Viva este pais. España.


----------



## Cui Bono (26 Ago 2013)

HaPLo dijo:


> Teóricamente tendríamos que llevar este negocio entre toda la familia y para que os hagáis una idea, mi madre es psicóloga, mi padre médico, yo estudié teleco y mi hermana estudió publicidad y RRPP ::
> 
> Vamos, que entre todos no tenemos ni media de llevar un negocio hostelero, por no hablar de que ninguno tiene el tiempo suficiente como para estar 10-12 horas en el bar dado que tenemos nuestros trabajos y además tanto mi hermana como yo vivimos en el extranjero (yo de forma temporal, pero si al final no queda remedio tendría que volver para echar una mano)




¿Tú qué edad tienes? Mi padre se metió a pasapisero y en cuanto empezó con las tontás le corté en seco diciendo que eso era un mierdón y que mi endeudabilidad y mi lugar de residencia no eran asuntos familiares. 

Pon los cojones encima de la mesa y dile lo que piensas acerca del bar y la relación de la pajilla mental esa contigo. A ciertas edades ya no se trabaja gratis o repartiendo miserias en el curro-hobby de nadie, ni por un padre. Una vez que todo empiece y hayas dado el sí por omisión, dejarlo tirado para poder tener tu vida va a ser más difícil o imposible sin represalias. Hazlo ahora y a lo mejor se lo piensa mejor y recula.


----------



## Dev-em (26 Ago 2013)

¿ No sería mejor empezar como franquicia y cuando esteis puestos del oficio hacer los cambio poco a poco ?...........

Así por lo menos estariais asesorados en todos los aspectos , no sería tan arriesgado como el plan que planteas.

En cualquier caso mucha suerte.


----------



## Fuego azul (26 Ago 2013)

Ni pagina web ni leches, una web no sube un bar asi a no ser que distribuya pedidos de ibericos por internet, pero mucho mas lio, al final una linea negocio triunfa y no por tirar mas cañas se pesca mas.

Es un horror de idea; familia, negocio, poco know how de hosteleria y demasiadas ideas


----------



## Enderr (26 Ago 2013)

¿Un bar-librería con embutidos gourmet? :8: ¿A día de hoy? ¿Pero en qué puto país creéis que estáis? 
Hace ocho años hubiese sido una idea cojonuda y con un poco de maña en internet en seguida se os hubiera llenado de gafapastas.

Hoy eso no puede triunfar, está muy bien seguir el mantra de "hay que diferenciarse", pero hay que hacerlo en sectores con posibilidades. Ahora no hay dinero, no hay clase media. Decorad el bar lo más cutre que podáis, llenad de grasa las paredes y haced salida de humos para poner una freidora y una plancha. Y en el cartel, debajo de "Casa Manolo" que se lea bien claro "Desde 1956". Con los precios acordes, claro, y aguantaréis. La gente sigue gastando en cerveza, pero lo mínimo, por eso los chinos están siempre llenos. Y fútbol, fundamental. No sé cómo será la disposición, pero unas mesas bien colocadas en dirección a la pantalla/proyector marcan la diferencia en días de partido, y esos días se tiene que hacer el agosto. No sé si vives en una zona en la que se ponga tapa con la bebida, en caso afirmativo será obligatorio que pongáis; en caso contrario te garantizo que será una apuesta segura. No tengo bar, pero todo esto es lo que he aprendido al otro lado de la barra.


PS: O tu hermana está buena o contratáis una camarera jamona. Ante dos bares de precio y calidad equivalente son dos razones de peso, y no lo digo de coña.


----------



## Gian Gastone (27 Ago 2013)

Ni puto caso a estos.

bar de pueblode 100habitantes , un día de Agosto = 1000 euros de caja.
en fiestas ni te cuento.

Aqui solo hay lelos diciendo tonterías.


----------



## RETAMA (27 Ago 2013)

No me creo ná

Así, en grande












:bla:


----------



## Fuego azul (27 Ago 2013)

panqueque dijo:


> Y los 360 días restantes, ¿vivimos de las vacas?



Na pones el vaso vino a 100 euros y todos los dias cae un tonto, hombre


----------



## ines_mtp (27 Ago 2013)

Francamente parece que la persona que pide consejo sabe mas que los que se los dan por muy Gurus de la economia del foro que parescan.

No se como podeis dar consejos sin haber preguntado donde estara este bar!!!!
menos mal que entre comentario y comentario el chico dijo que es sitio turistico y una isla pero aun asi no es suficiente. Es cierto que es mejor que sea en la calle principal pero no es lo mas importante.
Algunos consejos basicos - no es la decoracion quein te va a atraer los clientes asi que porfavor no invertes mucho dinero en esto al menos que la isla es Mallorca o otra zona pija. Si la gente visita tu pueblo porque es un pueblo tipico español no le interesara la decoracion. Los turistas a parte de precio (algo tan español ultimamente), le interesa que sean productos del pais- claro que si no lo fabricais en la isla los jamones vendran del continente, pero seguro que teneis otras cosas tipicas de alli - frutas o verduras que podeis no que deeis incluir como tapas o en combinacion con los embutidos - un bar con unos bocadillos originales o pinchos puede tener mucho excito. No te olvides que la comida no es la que da mas margen en un bar sino la bebida asi que buscate un buen provedoor y negocia los precios al maximo con el.
A parte de embutidos puedes proponer ensaladas y otras cosas que te diferencian.
Y si quieres saber lo que realemente salvara tu bar? 
La persona que ayudara a tus padres es cierto que uno estara detras de la bara por la mañna o por la tarde pero como tu dijiste no pueden ocuparse de las mesas ni falta hace - cogete una camarera - una chica simpatica, sonriente, si posible guapa y con buen cuerpo pero sobre todo muy amable y que habla varios idiomas - con eso te aseguras que los tios del pueblo vendran a tomarse el cafe y la caña todos los dias en tu bar y sobre todo que lo recomendaran a los turistas. 
A nivel de precios si es turistico tampoco se espera que sea barato y lo bueno nunca es barato asi que pon precios razonables sino la gente dudara de la calidad.

Yo creo que tu bar puede tener excito. La crisis no es para todos y la buena comida siempre tendra salida y mas en sitios turisticos.


----------



## Gji (27 Ago 2013)

Ni caso a estos. 
Tú, emprende, que la emprenduría es para la acción.
Cómo Rambo.


----------



## bullish consensus (27 Ago 2013)

tu móntalo luego llamas al chef chicote que os humille un rato en la tele por ser guarros, ignorantes y familia disfuncional y os darán una pasta tú!
Pesadilla en la cocina - Alberto Chicote: "Esto es el puto paraíso del bicho. Parece un zoo" - YouTube


----------



## FeelThis (27 Ago 2013)

Acabará com el rosari de l'Aurora


----------



## valladolid (27 Ago 2013)

en que localidad si se puede saber?!?


----------



## RETAMA (27 Ago 2013)

valladolid dijo:


> en que localidad si se puede saber?!?



En Fantasia.


----------



## valladolid (27 Ago 2013)

RETAMA dijo:


> En Fantasia.



te forraras jejw fantasia


----------



## HaPLo (27 Ago 2013)

tobias dijo:


> el bar es la excusa, os quiere de vuelta en España. El que vuelva será al que le toque cuidar a los dos ancianos y el que se quedará con lo "gordo" de la herencia... está muy bien eso de que tus hijos se formen y viajen, hasta que te das cuenta que todo lo que has ido ahorrando y el patrimonio realizado solo te sirve para pasarte los fines de semana solo y aburrido, sin tus niños.



Pues podría ser, pero vamos, creo que si lo dice abiertamente se podría ahorrar ese dinero!



MisterWhite dijo:


> JAJAJA
> 
> Iba a decirte exactamente esto.
> 
> Si quiere montar un bar sin tener ni puta idea, hazle que vea unos cuantos programas del Chicote. Se le quitan las ganas rapido.



Pues mira, soy un gran fan de los programas de Ramsay (me he visto todas las temporadas de USA y la mayoría de UK), de Chicote no tanto pero vamos, la diferencia que yo creo con ese tipo de locales es que los propietarios tienen deudas millonarias. Lo que me preocupa es lo que comentaba otro forero antes, que eso no acabe de arrancar después de la inversión inicial y haya que meter más pasta o endeudarse (aunque por ahí si que no paso)



tronox dijo:


> Y has pensado en los vecinos? Que opinan ellos? Está insonorizado el local? No es por nada, pero bares en España sobran, y a nadie le gusta tener uno cerca de donde vive. Y como empieces a cerrar a las tantas, liarla, o que la lien tus clientes, vete preparándote para las denuncias. Siento decírtelo, pero un bar es un foco de problemas. No sé si habrás valorado todo eso.



No es problema. Se trata de una calle comercial y hay algún que otro bar en la zona, de todos modos ya han aprobado una ordenanza por la cual no se pueden tener las terrazas abiertas pasadas las 12 ni en verano, así que no nos queda otra que respetar los horarios.



BarbaRoja dijo:


> A los vecinos que les den, a estos sres. lo unico que les importa es que in imbecil le lleve el dinero, luego le pides un vino de una determinada marca y el camarero te traera otro que se lo recomienda el, porque es muy bueno, pero yo no quiero el que me recomienda el camarero sino el que yo quiero.
> 
> En este pais se monta un bar el que no vale para nada mas o para otra cosa. triste, pero es asi y lo peor de todo es que los que van a el tampoco saben lo que quieren.
> 
> Viva este pais. España.



Bueno, es otro punto de vista pero en parte tienes razón. Montar un bar no es como montar una tienda de ropa por ejemplo donde hay que conocer marcas, diseñadores, tejidos, etc. por lo que es la opción "facil" a la hora de montar un negocio, pero aún así creo que del modo que lo estamos enfocando nosotros tampoco va a ser nada fácil empezar.

Confiamos en poder distinguirnos un poco del resto y poder enfocar el negocio a un público más especializado, pero eso ya más adelante si el negocio llega a asentarse dado que al principio lo que interesará será llegar a todo el mundo sin distinción.



indenaiks dijo:


> ¿Tú qué edad tienes? Mi padre se metió a pasapisero y en cuanto empezó con las tontás le corté en seco diciendo que eso era un mierdón y que mi endeudabilidad y mi lugar de residencia no eran asuntos familiares.
> 
> Pon los cojones encima de la mesa y dile lo que piensas acerca del bar y la relación de la pajilla mental esa contigo. A ciertas edades ya no se trabaja gratis o repartiendo miserias en el curro-hobby de nadie, ni por un padre. Una vez que todo empiece y hayas dado el sí por omisión, dejarlo tirado para poder tener tu vida va a ser más difícil o imposible sin represalias. Hazlo ahora y a lo mejor se lo piensa mejor y recula.




Estoy cerca de los 30, de todos modos como ya he dicho antes lo que no pienso hacer es endeudarme. Si quiere jugar a ser empresario por mi perfecto, pero mi futuro es mio y yo decido lo que hacer con el.

---------- Post added 27-ago-2013 at 20:15 ----------




Dev-em dijo:


> ¿ No sería mejor empezar como franquicia y cuando esteis puestos del oficio hacer los cambio poco a poco ?...........
> 
> Así por lo menos estariais asesorados en todos los aspectos , no sería tan arriesgado como el plan que planteas.
> 
> En cualquier caso mucha suerte.



el tema es que mi padre tiene los "contactos" que le suministran el jamón y tiene una idea muy definida de lo que quiere hacer. He mirado un poco pero a día de hoy lo único que hay son franquicias de tapas tipo 100 montaditos o lizarran, y siendo franquicias tan grandes dudo que los 30.000 nos lleguen ni para pipas (siempre se puede ir a por una más pequeña y menos conocida pero claro, ya no cuentas con la facilidad de que se trate de algo que la gente ya conoce y asocia a algo que vale la pena)



Fuego azul dijo:


> Ni pagina web ni leches, una web no sube un bar asi a no ser que distribuya pedidos de ibericos por internet, pero mucho mas lio, al final una linea negocio triunfa y no por tirar mas cañas se pesca mas.
> 
> Es un horror de idea; familia, negocio, poco know how de hosteleria y demasiadas ideas



De eso se trata, de vender también por internet. Yo me planteo llegar a cuanta más gente mejor y creo que ya que está todo decidido, igual podemos hacer algo para la parte de marketing entre mi hermana y yo. La idea tampoco creo que sea mala, el problema es que dudo que sea el momento apropiado para meterse en una aventura de este tipo con la que está cayendo.



Enderr dijo:


> ¿Un bar-librería con embutidos gourmet? :8: ¿A día de hoy? ¿Pero en qué puto país creéis que estáis?
> Hace ocho años hubiese sido una idea cojonuda y con un poco de maña en internet en seguida se os hubiera llenado de gafapastas.
> 
> Hoy eso no puede triunfar, está muy bien seguir el mantra de "hay que diferenciarse", pero hay que hacerlo en sectores con posibilidades. Ahora no hay dinero, no hay clase media. Decorad el bar lo más cutre que podáis, llenad de grasa las paredes y haced salida de humos para poner una freidora y una plancha. Y en el cartel, debajo de "Casa Manolo" que se lea bien claro "Desde 1956". Con los precios acordes, claro, y aguantaréis. La gente sigue gastando en cerveza, pero lo mínimo, por eso los chinos están siempre llenos. Y fútbol, fundamental. No sé cómo será la disposición, pero unas mesas bien colocadas en dirección a la pantalla/proyector marcan la diferencia en días de partido, y esos días se tiene que hacer el agosto. No sé si vives en una zona en la que se ponga tapa con la bebida, en caso afirmativo será obligatorio que pongáis; en caso contrario te garantizo que será una apuesta segura. No tengo bar, pero todo esto es lo que he aprendido al otro lado de la barra.
> ...



Lo de la camarera ya lo hemos pensado. También tenemos intención de poner algún tipo de azafata jamona que se dedique a hacer publicidad en la calle principal (como he comentado, otro de los handicaps es que está una calle por detrás de la principal donde pasa la gente).



Gian Gastone dijo:


> Ni puto caso a estos.
> 
> bar de pueblode 100habitantes , un día de Agosto = 1000 euros de caja.
> en fiestas ni te cuento.
> ...



Hombre, lo nuestro es algo más dificil ya que si bien es una isla, estamos en la ciudad por lo que hay 400 opciones que la gente ya conoce antes que lo que vamos a montar.



RETAMA dijo:


> No me creo ná
> 
> Así, en grande
> 
> :bla:



bien por ti








ines_mtp dijo:


> Francamente parece que la persona que pide consejo sabe mas que los que se los dan por muy Gurus de la economia del foro que parescan.
> 
> No se como podeis dar consejos sin haber preguntado donde estara este bar!!!!
> menos mal que entre comentario y comentario el chico dijo que es sitio turistico y una isla pero aun asi no es suficiente. Es cierto que es mejor que sea en la calle principal pero no es lo mas importante.
> ...



Muchas gracias por tu extensa opinion. Por partes:

1. El negocio si que está en Mallorca, concretamente vamos a alquilar un local de Paseo Mallorca (por si alguien conoce la zona, sabrá que es una de las arterias principales por donde pasan palmesanos y turistas para hacer compras).

2. Para el tema de la decoración vamos a tirar hacia algo simple pero elegante (piedra y madera pero sin pasarse con el precio) queremos un estilo minimalista así que invertiremos en lo mínimo imprescindible pero que quede bien. Algo así me encantaría:

http://www.decoactual.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/claves.bodega-en-casa-5.jpg

3. Lo de los productos ya lo tenemos apalabrado con un par de secaderos, empezaremos con jamón dehesa de extrmadura y más adelante tiraremos hacia otras variantes como el de guijuelo si la cosa prospera. Tema de fruta o verdura descartado. Nos interesa especializarnos en una única cosa ya que de este modo creo que simplificamos un poco el negocio por el tema de proveedores, etc.

4. El tema de la camarera lo hablamos el otro día y casi seguro que necesitaremos 2 personas, una para atender el bar y otra para atender el area de ventas o ayudar en el bar si no hay nadie, pero queremos alguien con experiencia en hostelería, al menos para empezar. 

5. El tema de los idiomas imprescindible. En mi familia por suerte no tenemos problemas, así que para empezar algo podremos hacer pero está claro que la persona que venga contratada también necesitará como mínimo inglés.

6. Precios, aquí hay disparidad de opiniones. Mi padre quiere vender calidad cueste lo que cueste. Yo estoy de acuerdo pero creo que al principio interesa tirar los precios un poco por los suelos, al menos hasta que nos demos a conocer. Creo que es uno de los puntos más críticos y donde menos estamos de acuerdo.



Gji dijo:


> Ni caso a estos.
> Tú, emprende, que la emprenduría es para la acción.
> Cómo Rambo.



como ya he dicho, si pudiese lo evitaría pero esta semana ya estará todo hecho y no habrá más vuelta atrás


----------



## Fuego azul (27 Ago 2013)

HaPlo la ostia se va a oir en Lima, hamijo, sinceramente


----------



## Freedomfighter (28 Ago 2013)

Amigo HaPlo reconoce que eres TU el que realmente quiere abrir el negocio y no tu padre, lo tienes todo muy bien planeado, cosa que me parece estupenda y meritoria, seguro que os va a ir muy bien porque se te ve con fuerza e inteligencia para acometer esta aventura, lo que no entiendo es porque has abierto el hilo haciendo ver que no te apetece en absoluto que tu padre abra ese negocio, en tus posteriores mensajes demuestras estar bastante ilusionado con el proyecto.....en fin....mucha suerte y a por ello.......


----------



## eloy_85 (28 Ago 2013)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Por eso quiere montar un bar, porque no tiene ni idea.
> Es el negocio por excelencia de quien no sabe hacer otra cosa.



curioso comentario acerca de un médico ienso:

---------- Post added 28-ago-2013 at 03:25 ----------

no tenéis ni idea de lo que es ser camarero, no creo que hayais servido en vuestra vida y ya por ahi iréis mal. sin conocer a nadie me atrevo a decir que tu madre peor que tu padre

-no veo viable un bar que de cafés y cervezas y no de raciones, bocadillos, etc. Desperdicias posibilidades del negocio.
-lo de que esté una persona sola todo un turno es absurdo
-uno trabaja por la mañana y otro por la tarde (entiendo que no son robots, ni submarinistas y que por la noche duermen) si no se quieren ver, no hace falta montar un bar, con separarse basta
-lo de la venta de productos... si no es sitio para ello: entorno con negocios similares, zona de turismo a ser posible especializado en esto, etc. no lo veo.
-lo normal sería que el bar funcione y luego preocuparte de las giliopolleces estilo charcutería etc. 
-No es el mejor momento para explotar el negocio de productos gurmet y lo de los cursos de manejar la cheira no lo veo (hay competencia con prestigio, pocos clientes potenciales, poco peso en el negocio, etc.) De hecho no se a quién vais a contratar para dar esos cursos.

Resumen: ni se os ocurra


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (28 Ago 2013)

No sé, desde mi punto de vista profano en negocios y como simple cliente, te diría lo siguiente:

+Elige tu segmento de mercado objetivo y crea la marca en función de esto. 

Si son turistas, puede que el rollo minimalista que se lleva hoy en día (la redecoraciones de Chicote son un buen ejemplo) les deje bastante fríos, y busquen algo más español. Lo mismo si se trata de jubiletas o clase media, o si has orientado regionalmente el negocio (por ejemplo, como una bodega ''castellana'' en la que se vayan a juntar los originarios de allí y organizar historias culturales de su tierra). Allí sería preferible montarse la taberna de Los Serrano (por coger un caso extremo, no hay que tomárselo al pie de la letra) que El neo-Bulli.

En cambio, si te orientas a un mercado local más bien pijo o con ciertas ínfulas (charos, prejubiletas bancarios, gourmets gafapastoides, etc), a lo mejor podía ser buena idea un tipo de decoración sencilla y supuestamente de moda, con colores suaves y pocos contrastes entre los elementos decorativos, una cosa más ''de diseño'', vaya. Lo mismo vale para el nombre, el logotipo, los uniformes y demás elementos estéticos.

Por lo que has ido contando, descarto que se quiera orientar el negocio a un segmento joven/low cost, compensando márgenes pequeños con un gran volumen de negocio y reducción de gastos fijos aunque resten comodidad o estatus al local. 

+El concepto del negocio, muy relacionado con lo anterior. ¿Qué vendes? ¿Cómo casa con la imagen de la marca?

Ir de tapas y volver a casa con una sarta de salchichón o una cuña de queso es algo que posiblemente choque a primera vista. Como posibilidad es interesante: cobras la ''degustación'' o tapa, que es su mejor publicidad, y cobras el producto, además de ponerlo a mano. Pero en muchas ocasiones, les dará pereza andar cargando con la bolsa, mismamente porque después vayan a otro bar de tapas, a tomarse una copa, al cine...

Aparte, si vendes productos relativamente caros, al menos para el nivel adquisitivo mediano (que no medio, pues los extremos engañan), el mercado está en retroceso, como la clase media. En esta sociedad, muchos prefieren comer mierda o no darse un miserable capricho culinario esporádico antes que renunciar ciertos símbolos de estatus como vacaciones en la nieve, _gadgets_ a la última, gasto telefónico desmesurado, trapitos _fashion_...Lamentablemente, de la buena comida se prescinde muy pronto cuando tienes el agua al cuello.

Una cosa que me gusta del concepto es el tema de los cursos de cortar jamón. Igual es un muy buen momento para mirar el tema de la formación como una línea de negocio importante y un buen gancho publicitario, con potencial para tener cierta repercusión en medios locales, aportar cierto prestigio y mover el boca a boca.

Digo lo de que puede ser un buen momento por las siguientes circunstancias:

-Boom de la cocina mediterránea y española en el extranjero: muchos restaurantes españoles en el extranjero. Cierto prestigio de la alta cocina, y también algunos platos tradicionales y ciertas marcas parecen tener bastante prestigio. 
-Boom de la restauración como vocación, efecto Masterchef. Mucha gente metiéndose en grados medios y cursos. Como hay tapón, todos buscan diferenciarse con diplomas adicionales, aunque sean cursos breves o eventos.
-Emigración: estos restaurantes, en cierto modo, actúan también como un imán para parados españoles de la restauración. Para tener más opciones y adornar el CV, puede ser útil, por ejemplo, que sepas cortar jamón decentemente. 

Las opciones son infinitas: cursos de platos fríos concretos de moda (salmorejos, gazpachos, pantumaca, ajoblanco, postres...)catas de quesos, vinos, cervezas ''artesanales'' locales, maridajes, concursos tipo ''nariz de oro de (localidad x)'' o catas a ciegas, los días del producto ''x'' que te comentaba otro forero, alguna charla de alguien famoso del mundo de la restauración...

Tiene potencial de repercusión, estas cositas se comentan en los corrillos, se presume de ellas y además gustan mucho a los periodistas: rellenan, llaman la atención se escriben solas y cuando van a cubrirlas llenan la andorga. Y puede ayudar a ir haciéndote un nombre, posicionarte en buscadores...En resumen, a hacer viable una cierta inversión en publicidad con visos de rentabilidad para intentar dar guerra con la tienda online.

Incluso puedes pactar algún tipo de compensación con agencias de viajes u hoteles para que te recomienden a los turistas. 


+Empezar un tiempo con un día a la semana de oferta en la caña/vino+pincho para captar clientes puede estar bien. 


En fin, mucha suerte...Parece que ya está todo decidido, así que valor y al toro. No sé si os saldrá bien, pero tampoco os veo tan despistados para no tener experiencia en el sector.


----------



## Emilio Izquierdo (28 Ago 2013)

Trabajé en hostelería casi 10 años, pero hace 20. No voy a bares, por lo que no puedo decirte lo que triunfa ahora.

Pero sólo quería decir una cosa, y es que no es el mejor momento para poner un negocio maduro. Es tiempo para algo realmente innovador o esperar. Abrir un bar de tapas, aunque sean de diseño o sean ibéricos 6J es hacer oposiciones a que en un año se lo tengas que traspasar a unos chinos y encima te dquedes con un roto de miedo.

Hay ideas en hostelería sin explotar a saco. En España aún tenemos que ver la barra rápida de Sushi, los restaurantes a peso, y un montón de cosas que aún no han llegado. Realmente la última innovación importante ha sido la llegada del Kebab, en el segmento más bajo. 

Las últimas veces que he ido a China he vivdo el boom de las cafeterías/pastelería. Al lado de mi casa hay una, compras el pan, hay gente tomando café, chocolate con churros, pasteles. Ésto, que en España hay dos en cada calle, en China es super-cool y te meten unas hostias que te encienden, porque el garito se llama Le Café de Paris y las niñas que sirven van vestidas de garçon parisien. 

Han descubierto un nicho, lo han explotado bien y se están haciendo de horo. El bar con ibéricos no es una novedad, sin ser un fabricante de embutidos ni siquiera juegas la baza de los costes, como Rokelín, por ejemplo.

Establecimientos Rokelin

Tampoco es que tengáis una idea clara sobre el negocio. A ver, que un bar de tapas no es una agencia espacial, ya lo sabemos, pero es un oficio, y como todos, hay que conocerlo antes de desempeñarlo.

No cocinar tiene más ventajas de las que te parece. Al margen de que hace innecesaria la reforma y tener un profesional al frente, si no hay cocina, no hay perecederos, no hay demérito, no se tira nada. No te haces una idea de la cantidad del pastón en comida que se tira en un bar o restaurante.


----------



## Medianoche (28 Ago 2013)

HaPLo dijo:


> Mi padre siempre ha tenido una especie de vocación frustrada de ser empresario. Desde hace uno o dos años se le ha metido entre ceja y ceja que quiere montar un negocio. Hace un par de meses salió la oportunidad de alquilar un local en el centro de la ciudad y al final se ha tirado a la piscina y está dispuesto a invertir unos 30.000€ en el mismo.



Que ganas hay siempre en este país de complicarse en algo que no hace ni falta, para poder mirar a los demás por encima del hombro.

Lo primero que le tenías que haber exigido es todo el trabajo que has hecho tu: análisis, estudios de mercado, etc. y si ver que no pone nada sobre la mesa, descojonarte en su cara.

Si insiste, dile que aceptas barco, pero que cuando haya que hacerle a el una operación se la haces tú. Que no se preocupe de que no tengas ni puta idea; ya te gastarás 30.000 euros en un escalpelo chulo, que es lo que importa.


----------



## Vidar (28 Ago 2013)

Buena gana de esclavizarse en la hostelería, encima teniendo dinero.

.


----------



## RETAMA (28 Ago 2013)

Si este sainete es verdad, me parece una tremenda estupidez que dos personas con una situación económica que se les supone buena (un médico y una psicóloga) quieran complicarse la vida montando un bar que quieren llevar entre los dos a tiempo parcial y haciendo venir a sus hijos que están en el extranjero. 

Y todo ello porque el padre "quiere ser empresario", sin idea de nada, nada mas que conoce a alguien que vende buenos jamones, y queriendo invertir 30.000€ que le sobran porque el plazo fijo no da nada.


Pd: Con 30.000€ puede aguantar 3 meses.


----------



## Fuego azul (28 Ago 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Buena gana de esclavizarse en la hostelería, encima teniendo dinero.
> 
> .



Todos los que no conocen los bares solo los ven como fabricas de dinero, cuando estan ahora de capa caida y se pasan horas mirando moscas.

Jrandes aportaciones de foreros al jilo, lo del desperdicio a tener muy en cuenta, prepara 100 pinchos y tira 64 a la basura, verás que margen tienes a final de mes


----------



## rafabogado (28 Ago 2013)

Mira, los refranes contienen la sabiduría popular, y aquél de "zapatero a tus zapatos" nos viene a los profesionales como anillo al dedo.

No sé qué nos dan esos proyectos, que sólo pensar en ellos nos producen una inmensa satisfacción, aunque no tengamos ni puñetera idea del sector. En mi caso, teniendo el dinero, era montar una cafetería gourmet, es decir, con los mejores cafés arábigos y local, como no, en maderitas nobles y aires coloniales. El caso de tu padre es el del médico con la jamonería gourmet, y a otro amigo excepcional inmobiliario le dió por montar una taberna flamenca.

Ni que decir tiene que estos proyectos de profesionales que se emprenden "por satisfacción" tienen todos los puntos para acabar en fiasco, y cuando digo fiasco, me refiero a una inversión pelotuda para que al final trabajes gratis, ya que los costes son enormes y aunque te entre dinero, cubres gastos (tan mal no lo hacemos los profesionales) pero te quedan limpios 200 euros al mes y al final tener un negocio así es una cuenta atrás hasta que te hartes de vivir esclavizado a cambio de una satisfacción personal.

Ganará dinero el propietario del local, ganará dinero el que te suministre los jamones, ganarán dinero las chicas jamonas que contrates, ganará dinero Hacienda y la madre que parió al Ayuntamiento, ganará dinero todo el mundo menos el que lo ha puesto, que lo que gana es la satisfacción personal de tener un negocio muy bonito.

Pero como todo en la vida cansa, al cabo de un año y algo, y pese a que el propietario-chicas jamonas-cárnicas-familia-vecinos-clientes... digan que aquello está precioso, el empresario-antes profesional, harto de echar más horas que un reloj por 200 euros limpios, se acaba quemando y mandando todo a t.p.c.

Estoy harto de verlo en compañeros profesionales con nivel adquisitivo alto, que pueden perfectamente palmar de 50 a 100 mil sin resentirse. Quien más y quien menos ha querido "cumplir su sueño de negocio", casi siempre relacionado con la hostelería. 

Por desgracia, el resultado, es el que digo. Si tienes para palmar de 50 a 100, es porque eres buen profesional y ganas dinero haciendo lo que haces como médico-banquero-abogado-arquitecto. Cuando entras en un negocio así, al principio te enorgulleces de que se cumple tu sueño. A los seis meses te das cuenta de que aunque se cumpla tu sueño, eres el idiota de la cadena, porque todo el mundo gana menos tú. Al año o año y algo te das cuenta de que ese trabajo es muy sacrificado para lo que sacas en limpio, ya que aunque saques 1.000 euros limpios al mes, haciendo lo tuyo (médico-ingeniero-abogado) sacas el doble con la gorra y echando la mitad de horas.

Y al final pasa lo que pasa: lo traspasas... o lo cierras... y fin de la experiencia.

Es lo que digo: "zapatero a tus zapatos". Y por cierto, yo no monté la cafetería gourmet, y me alegro.

También puede ser que pegues el pelotazo, pero eso es como la lotería, que a pocos le toca.

Aquí la lotería le toca al que tiene el local cerrado y te lo va a encasquetar. También le toca al que te suministre los jamones que te dirá que te vas a hacer de oro mientras que se lleva la ganancia calentita. Y como no, la lotería también le toca a la chica o chicas jamonas a las que contrates y ahora están en paro.

Sinceramente, que se pula el dinero tu padre en viajes y en diversión. No es tanto lo bien que lo pasa como la crispación y discusiones familiares que se va a ahorrar.


----------



## Emilio Izquierdo (28 Ago 2013)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Todos los que no conocen los bares solo los ven como fabricas de dinero, cuando estan ahora de capa caida y se pasan horas mirando moscas.
> 
> Jrandes aportaciones de foreros al jilo, lo del desperdicio a tener muy en cuenta, prepara 100 pinchos y tira 64 a la basura, verás que margen tienes a final de mes



Te lo dice uno que todas las mañanas pintaba con una brocha con aceite las banderillas de pepinillo de ayer para que volvieran a brillar. Si lo sabré yo.


*rafabogado* ha escrito el puto hebanjelio. cierren el hilo.


----------



## HaPLo (29 Ago 2013)

Fuego azul dijo:


> HaPlo la ostia se va a oir en Lima, hamijo, sinceramente



pues no me extrañaría, de todos modos la suerte está echada así que por mi parte voy a hacer lo posible para que el palo sea lo menos duro posible



Freedomfighter dijo:


> Amigo HaPlo reconoce que eres TU el que realmente quiere abrir el negocio y no tu padre, lo tienes todo muy bien planeado, cosa que me parece estupenda y meritoria, seguro que os va a ir muy bien porque se te ve con fuerza e inteligencia para acometer esta aventura, lo que no entiendo es porque has abierto el hilo haciendo ver que no te apetece en absoluto que tu padre abra ese negocio, en tus posteriores mensajes demuestras estar bastante ilusionado con el proyecto.....en fin....mucha suerte y a por ello.......



Hola, a ver no nos confundamos. Yo he intentado hacer lo posible para que mi padre no se tire a la piscina sin tener ni idea, he intentado hacerle desistir y viendo que no funciona no me ha quedado más remedio que apoyarle intentando poner de mi parte el máximo posible para que las perdidas sean mínimas (de ahí el motivo para abrir el post, necesitaba consejo y otros puntos de vista)

Está claro que nada me gustaría más que el hecho de que el negocio prosperase, y como ya no hay vuelta atrás pues al menos intentaré que la cosa marche implicándome todo lo que pueda.

Agradezco las muestras de apoyo. Seguiré comentando el hilo con novedades a medida que sepa cosas.



eloy_85 dijo:


> curioso comentario acerca de un médico ienso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-ago-2013 at 03:25 ----------
> 
> ...



Gracias por tu opinion, te respondo en rojo por que me estoy volviendo loco citando a todo el mundo 

---------- Post added 29-ago-2013 at 11:57 ----------




MaxWebos dijo:


> No sé, desde mi punto de vista profano en negocios y como simple cliente, te diría lo siguiente:
> 
> +Elige tu segmento de mercado objetivo y crea la marca en función de esto.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por todos tus consejos y valoraciones positivas. Yo también confio en que salga bien dado que estamos currando bastante dado que ya no hay vuelta atrás (por lo menos yo :cunao.
Comentaré novedades a medida que vaya sabiendo más cosas.

Perdonad que no os responda al resto, voy poco a poco ya que son opiniones muy extensas que me gusta leer con detenimiento. De todos modos aprovecho para agradeceros a todos los consejos y experiencias


----------



## Business-Corporation (29 Ago 2013)

Es una troleada, como diciendo, que todos quieren montar restaurantes/bares y luego lloran.

En caso de que sea cierto, no soy experto ni empresario ni nada, pero si tu padre es médico y tu madre psicóloga, que monten una clínica, lo malo que allí no te podrían enchufar. A no ser de recepcionista, compartiendo jornada con tu hermana.


----------



## klenow (29 Ago 2013)

Siendo tu padre medico y tu madre psicologa, seria mas logico si montaran un despacho profesional ligado a sus profesiones. 

Llevar un bar es sencillo... que no simple... tienes que conocer y te tienen que conocer los proveedores. Cada ciudad tiene su normativa y las multas no son pequennas para segun que cosas. Para empezar tienes que inmovilizar dinero en permisos, reformas, genero... y si no pensais trabajarlo vosotros sino contratar personal es otro lio... no solo por el coste, sino porque tendreis que saber estimar y controlar la caja para que no os hagan un roto "desde dentro". 

Siendo un profesional, personalmente entiendo que para montar un negocio ajeno a la profesion que se desempenna es bueno que el negocio te aporte algo a ti... y que tu puedas aportar algo. Yo, por ejemplo, si montara algo "para probar o invertir" pondria una distribuidora de vinos online especializada en vinos de productores independientes... algo con pocos gastos y en lo que, si pierdo pasta, me lo pueda tomar como gastos asociados a un hobbie.... a la vez que me permitiera relacionarme y conocer mejor un mundo que me gusta. 

Os gusta la hosteleria? os aporta algo ese mundo? Os veis pasando los sabados y domingos... o vuesto tiempo libre en general echando una mano en el negocio familiar? Si tu padre responde que no a mas de dos de esas preguntas, es mejor que busque otra cosa.

Pero bueno, cada cual es un mundo... si realmente le hace ilusion... pues es su pasta.... y cualquier persona que invierta en un negocio legal alejado de la influencia castuza es un heroe a dia de hoy....


----------



## Cui Bono (29 Ago 2013)

Hay bares que no funcionan. Hay uno en el polígono donde trabajo que ha pasado por 8 ó 10 manos y hace unos días cerró el último pardillo que se metió a barman.

Yo lo que veo es que este bar restaurante es cojonudo, pero no sacan los 2000€ que vale el alquiler. Al dueño se la suda, porque prefiere tenerlo cerrado esperando al ilusionado nuevo empresario que trague. 

Cuento todo esto porque puede que lo que va a hacer tu padre sea meterse en un negocio-gafe en donde han palmado más gente y lo que te rondaré morena. Lo digo por todo eso de la zona comercial buena-buena, la mucha gente que pasa por allí, etc.. que son cuentos de la lechera. Que estudie bien la viabilidad de los bares de la zona antes de dejarle montado a los chinos un bar nuevecito con decoración estilo mesón castellano.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (29 Ago 2013)

ines_mtp dijo:


> Yo creo que tu bar puede tener excito. La crisis no es para todos y la buena comida siempre tendra salida y mas en sitios turisticos.



En tu zona sesean. Menudo lío te haces con la equis.


----------



## rubtrix (29 Ago 2013)

2 Consejo.
Muy importante. Permite, haciendo la vista gorda, que se drogen en tu bar y que se trapichee, 1-TU NO TE HAGAS. 

Y ganarás dinero. Aunque las cosas ya no son lo que era antes, 

Los camellos siguen abasteciendo a los clientes drogatas, que según que sustancia, 
Ejemplo (Cocaína) beben mucho. veras buenos ingresos con pocos clientes. 

2-NUNCA FIES, paga hasta tu. (En serio) 


Yo de ti
No lo montaba, 




Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## proximo (29 Ago 2013)

Yo creo que es un negocio muy esclavo, muchas horas como para meterse sin necesidad, así que o os gusta *de verdad* o acabaréis cerrando


----------



## Jamon (31 Ago 2013)

¿Como va tu padre? ¿Habéis avanzado en el tema?


----------



## maxmin (1 Sep 2013)

klenow dijo:


> Siendo tu padre medico y tu madre psicologa, seria mas logico si montaran un despacho profesional ligado a sus profesiones.



Se ahorrarían un dineral en corriente y tendrían menos trabajo.


----------



## HaPLo (2 Sep 2013)

Hola de nuevo. Hoy he llegado a España para arreglar un poco de papeleo y echar un vistazo al local. Gracias a una amiga de mi padre nos lo van a vaciar todo a precio de coste (empresa de obras públicas totalmente parada porque el estado no tiene ni para pipas) así que de momento nos hace el favor de prestarnos a los trabajadores. Ya hemos hablado también con un aparejador y esta noche hacemos una reunión toda la familia para ver por donde tirar.

A todos los que me comentais lo de montar un despacho, deciros que mi padre ya tiene uno montado (tanto mi padre como mi madre son funcionarios y mi padre a su vez trabaja en una consulta privada que tiene junto con otros 2 médicos y a la que acude un par de veces por semana).



klenow dijo:


> Siendo tu padre medico y tu madre psicologa, seria mas logico si montaran un despacho profesional ligado a sus profesiones.
> 
> Llevar un bar es sencillo... que no simple... tienes que conocer y te tienen que conocer los proveedores. Cada ciudad tiene su normativa y las multas no son pequennas para segun que cosas. Para empezar tienes que inmovilizar dinero en permisos, reformas, genero... y si no pensais trabajarlo vosotros sino contratar personal es otro lio... no solo por el coste, sino porque tendreis que saber estimar y controlar la caja para que no os hagan un roto "desde dentro".
> 
> ...



El tema de permisos de obra y licencias nos lo lleva un amigo arquitecto al que también le gusta la idea y nos echa una mano para ver como avanza. La ventaja es que nos hace precio y sale bastante rentable.

La idea de empezar haciéndolo online fue mi primera aproximación, pero mi padre se obcecó un poco con que "eso no da dinero" y seguía erre que erre con querer vender a pie de calle. De todos modos como bien dices creo que es una motivación suficiente como para empezar a meternos en el mundillo (como ya he dicho empezaremos por algo simple, una única variedad de jamón y algunos embutidos y ya si la cosa prospera seguiremos intentando ampliar nuestro espectro)

A mi la hostelería nunca me ha gustado, ya que es un negocio sacrificado y bastante mal remunerado por la general. Por otro lado tenemos la ventaja de que un primo mio ha montado ya unos cuantos garitos con éxito moderado y quizá nos pueda asesorar un poco. De momento estamos con la ilusión de empezar algo nuevo, me imagino que este sentimiento se irá desvaneciendo a medida que vayamos viendo los problemas que nos podemos encontrar, no obstante creo que es un buen comienzo.



indenaiks dijo:


> Hay bares que no funcionan. Hay uno en el polígono donde trabajo que ha pasado por 8 ó 10 manos y hace unos días cerró el último pardillo que se metió a barman.
> 
> Yo lo que veo es que este bar restaurante es cojonudo, pero no sacan los 2000€ que vale el alquiler. Al dueño se la suda, porque prefiere tenerlo cerrado esperando al ilusionado nuevo empresario que trague.
> 
> Cuento todo esto porque puede que lo que va a hacer tu padre sea meterse en un negocio-gafe en donde han palmado más gente y lo que te rondaré morena. Lo digo por todo eso de la zona comercial buena-buena, la mucha gente que pasa por allí, etc.. que son cuentos de la lechera. Que estudie bien la viabilidad de los bares de la zona antes de dejarle montado a los chinos un bar nuevecito con decoración estilo mesón castellano.



Eso que comentas aquí es bastante habitual. Los negocios cierran y abren en cuestión de meses. La ventaja principal es el alquiler ya que nos pedían 1800€ y a base de negociar hemos conseguido rebajarlo a 1100€ el primer año.

De todos modos tengo que reconocer que esta mañana me he desmotivado un poco al pasar cerca de la zona donde lo tendríamos y ver una gran cantidad de locales con el cartel de "se alquila" o "se traspasa".

De momento parece viable, pero aún tenemos que determinar la estrategia de venta (precio bajo o calidad a un mayor precio)



rubtrix dijo:


> 2 Consejo.
> Muy importante. Permite, haciendo la vista gorda, que se drogen en tu bar y que se trapichee, 1-TU NO TE HAGAS.
> 
> Y ganarás dinero. Aunque las cosas ya no son lo que era antes,
> ...



entendería que me dieses este consejo si se tratase en una discoteca, no creo que la gente vaya a una terraza a meterse rayas ::



proximo dijo:


> Yo creo que es un negocio muy esclavo, muchas horas como para meterse sin necesidad, así que o os gusta *de verdad* o acabaréis cerrando



Eso es algo que doy por sentado. De momento confiamos en que, con la ayuda de alguna persona que contratemos y pudiendo supervisarlo mediante turnos, al menos tengamos algo de tiempo para acostumbrarnos a la carga de trabajo que supone un bar (y confiamos en que sea mucha!)



Jamon dijo:


> ¿Como va tu padre? ¿Habéis avanzado en el tema?



Hoy mismo he llegado yo de UK y mi hermana llegó con el marido de USA este fin de semana. He ido a echar un vistazo y aún están vaciando el local. Esta noche haremos una pequeña reunión a ver que sacamos en claro. Espero poder ir comentando la evolución poco a poco 

Gracias de nuevo a todos por los consejos y respuestas!


----------



## Jamon (2 Sep 2013)

Desde luego, las relaciones sociales los son todo en los negocios...


----------



## Jamon (2 Sep 2013)

Me da curiosidad saber...¿por qué se quieren montar tus padres el negocio? No sé si lo dijiste o no...


----------



## RETAMA (2 Sep 2013)

Bufffff, parece que no hay quien os pare.





























Lo siento.


----------



## Maicolin (6 Sep 2013)

Aqui en Alemania, el 85% de los emprenderores ( Sector gastronomia ) cierra el negocio Antes de 5 años.

Y hablamos de gente que ha trabajado previamente en el sector y tiene formacion, incluso Mucha formacion !! Y lo unico que suelen recomendar es mas formacion en el apartado de contabilidad :XX::XX::XX::XX:

Como si no tuviesen formacion de sobra !!! Por que cierran ? 

A todo esto, en la gastronomia la publicidad es una tonteria, ya puedes gastarte el dinero en los nuevos Gurus sacaperras del siglo XXI (CM,Social Marketing Manager y lindeces varias ) que nada de eso va a funcionar, lo unico que funciona es el boca a boca.

---------- Post added 06-sep-2013 at 00:21 ----------

Hace un par de meses salió la oportunidad de alquilar un local en el centro de la ciudad 


Si el local es bueno tendria una lista de espera interminable para ser alquilado o miles de ofertas para ser comprado !

Un Restaurante puede funcionar o no solo debido a la localizacion !! 

Si ese local que comentas esta bien situado, me extraña que aun este libre, a no ser que este muy mal la Cosa, tan mal que cualquier otro visionario se lo haya pensado dos veces.

No te dejes llevar por las noticias del buen funcionamiento del turismo, pues el turista NACIONAL ni esta ni se le espera y ese es el que mas cantidad de dinero mueve !!! 

Yo jamas me meteria en la gastronomia, es pura esclavitud !


----------



## RETAMA (16 Sep 2013)

Y al final qué, ¿fue Troll?


----------



## HaPLo (16 Sep 2013)

Maicolin dijo:


> Aqui en Alemania, el 85% de los emprenderores ( Sector gastronomia ) cierra el negocio Antes de 5 años.
> 
> Y hablamos de gente que ha trabajado previamente en el sector y tiene formacion, incluso Mucha formacion !! Y lo unico que suelen recomendar es mas formacion en el apartado de contabilidad :XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> ...



Hola. Gracias por tu respuesta. El local lo pillamos por que fue la propietaria que se lo ofreció a mi padre en primera instancia (conoce tanto a la propietaria como a la que tenía el negocio antes). De todos modos ya he dicho que la ubicación no es de lo mejor, parece que no ha quedado lo bastante claro al inicio del hilo.

Comento algunas novedades. Ya tenemos presupuesto del arquitecto pero se nos cayó el alma a los pies cuando nos lo dió. Ha hecho una estimación muy al alza sin tener en cuenta el límite que nosotros le dimos (solo de reforma de suelo nos mete 78m2 por 90€ el metro cuadrado y ya nos sale por más de 7000€), así que ahora estamos barajando formas de reducir un poco los gastos para la reforma y la decoración. Al final tiraremos por algo realmente simple y que no nos cueste mucho dinero, al fin y al cabo la calidad vendrá marcada por los productos y no por la decoración.

Mañana mi padre parte para Badajoz y el mes que viene se va a La Rioja a aprovisionarse de vinos ,jamones y embutidos.

Hemos cogido varias ideas para la venta take away de otro tipo de negocios similares, veremos si funcionan de la misma manera.



RETAMA dijo:


> Y al final qué, ¿fue Troll?



Si quieres te paso una captura del presupuesto que nos dieron pero vamos, creo que deberías consultar con alguien esa obsesión que tienes con los troles ::


----------



## proximo (16 Sep 2013)

yo por los 30 000 esos que tenéis para los gastos iniciales, me olvidaba de bares y me compraba mejor un BMW y me jartaba de dar vueltas por delante de casa de los vecinos a lo "emprendedorhj de éxito". Es más satisfactorio y a la larga ganas en salud, por eso de tener 0 preocupaciones.

Un saludo y suerte


----------



## McArrow (16 Sep 2013)

Visto que la cosa va palante aporto al hilo.
Lo primero la enhorabuena por plantearlo aqui sabiendo que hay un 20% que te van a crucificar.
Lo segundo enhorabuena también por haber aplicado la máxima de "esto es lo que hay" y dedicarte a intentar sacarle partido a la cosa en lugar de llorar y llorar.
Mis consejos:
Busca el mejor pan de la isla. Un buen embutido con un pan cutrillo pierde tó.
Aprovisiónate también de embutido low cost para el turismo low cost y sus sufridos bocatas. Te interesa que se vea gente y movimiento. A un bar vacío no entra ni cristo.
Muchas gasolineras explotan el modelo bar + tienda de productos regionales. Pero su público tiene el coche a la puerta, el tuyo no. Envasa cachos pequeños para que no tengan que cargar mucho o hazte con una envasadora y funciona con el sistema de prueba éste y si te gusta te lo envaso (con tal de probar... ... ...)
Y ya puestos yo me pillaría las normativas para llevar en el avión los productos envasados y tendría la información impresa en octavillas y en varios idiomas.
También se me ocurre contactar con proveedores locales (quesos, dulces de algún convento o similar, licores) y ofrecerles estar ahí en depósito, además de estar en la web.
Y por supuesto e indispensable cupones gratis para los burbujarras claro


----------



## RETAMA (17 Sep 2013)

haplo dijo:


> Iniciado por RETAMA
> Y al final qué, ¿fue Troll?
> 
> 
> ...




No, no hace falta que me mandes nada; y no tengo obsesión con que seas un troll, solo que llevabas ya varios días sin noticias.
Ojalá fuera un troleo. Ya me entenderás.


----------



## vivelavidapocoapoco (17 Sep 2013)

McArrow dijo:


> Visto que la cosa va palante aporto al hilo.
> Lo primero la enhorabuena por plantearlo aqui sabiendo que hay un 20% que te van a crucificar.
> Lo segundo enhorabuena también por haber aplicado la máxima de "esto es lo que hay" y dedicarte a intentar sacarle partido a la cosa en lugar de llorar y llorar.
> Mis consejos:
> ...




Quieres productos gourmet en el mismo sitio que rastafaris con bocatas muy baratos...

ES - PE - CI - A - LI - ZA -CI -ÓN


Encuentra tu nicho de mercado y tus clientes y dales lo que quieren . Si tu local es de productos gourmet no metas bocata + cocacola a 2 euros.


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (27 Sep 2013)

¿El tema de licencias con el hay-untamiento lo habéis arreglado?

Si no es así, suerte, la necesitaréis.


----------



## HaPLo (20 Oct 2013)

Hola a todos de nuevo.

Actualizo con algunas noticias para ir comentando el pequeño "desaguisado" que tenemos entre manos. (básicamente para los que me tachaban de troll ). Las cosas se nos han torcido un poco con los presupuestos pero nada exagerado de momento.

Tenemos ya el proyecto con los planos y organización del local. Desafortunadamente tendremos que hacer una pequeña obra para adaptar los baños a minusvalidos y se nos va a ir gran parte del presupuesto ya que no podemos aprovechar el que había pero si las bajantes, así que va a tocar rascarse el bolsillo.

Ya hemos decidido nombre y estamos mirando los logotipos, vinilos y demás. Queda pendiente el tema de la decoración pero no es algo urgente, lo dejaremos para lo último y la adaptaremos en función del presupuesto final. También tenemos algunos proveedores muy interesados en suministrarnos jamón y vino aunque no nos queremos entrampar ni comprometer con nadie. Empezaremos con poca cantidad y si la cosa prospera ya mirariamos tema de asociarnos con alguien.

También hemos puesto una oferta en infojobs aunque este es el punto más crítico. Buscamos un cortador de jamón joven, con idiomas y experiencia y todo lo que nos ha llegado ha sido gente mayor de 50 o menor de 30 pero con muy poca o nula experiencia, sin idiomas y un nivel cultural bastante bajo (que nadie se ofenda, pero muchos de los CVs nos han llegado llenos de faltas, expresiones bastante chabacanas y algunas fotos que incluso daban miedo ). Lo próximo será meter un anuncio en la escuela de hostelería, a ver si encontramos a alguien que, aunque no tenga experiencia, posea una buena formación.

Y bueno, de momento eso es todo. La cosa va más lenta de lo que pensábamos pero ya iré actualizando.

Agradecer las últimas aportaciones *McArrow*, las tomaremos en consideración ya que estoy de acuerdo en mucho de lo que comenta. Lamento no poder responderte apropiadamente pero últimamente dispongo de poco tiempo y como mucho paso por el foro para leer alguna noticia.

Comentar que hemos descubierto esta franquicia y nos ha gustado mucho el concepto de take-away

| Enrique Tomás

Dado que estamos un poco lejos puede que en breve hagamos un viaje a Barcelona o Zaragoza para ver como lo tienen montado, pero un amigo que vive ahí me ha dicho que está teniendo mucho éxito así que miraremos de "plagiarles" alguna idea 

Un saludo!


----------



## Pepone Warrior (20 Oct 2013)

No entiendo lo de montar un bar. En España montar negocios está casi prohibido. No hablemos de los que están relacionados con sanidad y con licencias de ayuntamientos. La mayoría de los bares de Madrid, por poner un ejemplo, están abiertos de forma provisional, de forma que el Ayto (el más corrupto de Europa con diferencia) puede cerrarlos cuando quiera por una cuestión de dimensiones del antewater, por ejemplo. Por todos los bares de mi familia (tienen 5) ha pasado el típico cuñao de funcionario pidiendo 3000 pavos por no cerrar el local. Menos mal que conocemos a una funcionaria que vive de ir a la mesa del funcionario de turno a sustraerle los papeles retenidos. Créeme, hace falta ser más lince para poner un bar que para poner una fábrica de maquinaria. La inversión en dinero y trabajo es brutal para unos márgenes ridículos y el cliente de una cerveza es más exigente que el cliente de un Ferrari.


----------



## paulistano (21 Oct 2013)

Ve actualizando, interesa.

Mucha suerte!


----------



## percutor (21 Oct 2013)

HaPLo dijo:


> Hola de nuevo. Hoy he llegado a España para arreglar un poco de papeleo y echar un vistazo al local. Gracias a una amiga de mi padre nos lo van a vaciar todo a precio de coste (empresa de obras públicas totalmente parada porque el estado no tiene ni para pipas) así que de momento nos hace el favor de prestarnos a los trabajadores. Ya hemos hablado también con un aparejador y esta noche hacemos una reunión toda la familia para ver por donde tirar.
> 
> A todos los que me comentais lo de montar un despacho, deciros que mi padre ya tiene uno montado *(tanto mi padre como mi madre son funcionarios *y *mi padre a su vez trabaja en una consulta privada que tiene junto con otros 2 médicos y a la que acude un par de veces por semana)*.




Padre médico y madre psicóloga , los 2 funcionarios . Tirando muy bajo entre los 2 se sacan 5000 euros , más la consulta privada .

Vida fácil , vida resuelta y se quieren meter en un bar ; a perder horas en el mejor de los casos y lo más seguro es que pierdan dinero .


No hace falta ser un nobel en economía para verlo .


----------



## anacleto (21 Oct 2013)

Me he visto obligado a participar en este Hilo debido al estupor que me ha producido.

Bien el Ser Humano es tan Simple como Fascinante. 

España tambien lo es. 

Dijo alguien una vez que solo en la parte antigua de Madrid hay mas bares que en todos los Paises Bajos. Lo cual no se si debe servir de animo o de reflexion. 

*Punto 1:*

Si fuera tan facil ganar dinero con un negocio, todo el mundo lo haria. Una cosa es que el dueño de un taller de auto-mocion que nos parece un Cenutrio ( y lo sera) se haga de oro y otra que si nosotros desde cero pusieramos un taller nos hiciesemos de Platino al ser mas listos. Esto no funciona asi. 

No es tan facil. 



*Punto 2:*

El mundo Franquicia. 

Usted pone una Franquicia de "100 Montaditos" y se abarrota, no da a basto.

Usted "plagia" y crea su propio "99 Montaditos" en el mismo sitio y no entra nadie. 

El "Pueblo" es asi, no pierda tiempo pensando en ello.


Es como pensar en poner una tienda de ropa y que va ser el Zara.



*Punto 3:*

CV.

La gente miente, es asi. De todos los CV que les habra llegado apostaria que ninguno sabe cortar Jamon de forma Profesional, pero le diran que si con tal de trabajar, antes de cagarla sea usted mas listo, contrate a un Colombiano con patillas por 4 euros y enseñele el oficio, como en los Cursos de Catas y Masajes, la gente aprendera lo mismo, y usted no se arruinara en pagar a un andaluz en paro que lo unico que ha hecho en su vida es servir cañas. 


*Punto 4: *

Enseñe a su padre a ser humilde, digale "Papa: Reconocer una Derrota a tiempo es la Victoria de los Inteligentes"


*Punto 5:*

Llego tarde, y veo que el "mal ya esta hecho. Seguire con interes su pequeña aventura. 


Piense en positivo, dentro de unos meses podra escribir un Libro de Autoayuda Novelado llamado:


-*El Medico, la Psicologa y el Teleco y el "Delicattessen Lounge" que los arruino... y la madre que los pario. O como sacar lecturas positivas de un negocio fracasado en tiempos de Crisis. Por **** ********


A lo mejor se forra, el Azar es caprichoso.



Hablo por todo el Foro. Tenganos informados. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## RETAMA (22 Oct 2013)

percutor dijo:


> Padre médico y madre psicóloga , los 2 funcionarios . Tirando muy bajo entre los 2 se sacan 5000 euros , más la consulta privada .
> 
> Vida fácil , vida resuelta y se quieren meter en un bar ; a perder horas en el mejor de los casos y lo más seguro es que pierdan dinero .
> 
> ...




Se lo hemos dicho varios pero ellos siguen erre que erre. Pues nada, a disfrutar del negocio.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (22 Oct 2013)

Yo tengo mi propio negocio/empresa y veo que estais cometiendo todos los errores que acaban arruinando a los dueños.

Os meteis en un local al que hay que gastarse los cuartos para arreglarlo *¿sabeis que si no lo traspasais eso es dinero tirado a la basura?*

¿no hábía ningun local en la zona mejor acondicionado para lo que queriais que no necesitase inversión reformas?

¿para qué molestarse a buscar, verdad?

Solo en gasto de alquiler+luz+agua ya se os van a ir 2.000 € mes ¿habeis contado cuantas raciones o platos de jamón teneis que vender para poder cubrir esos gastos?

¿conoceis siquiera los margenes minimos que necesitais de cada plato de jamón?

Sobre el personal. Si quereis calidad *hay que pagarla*

Pero es que ya vais mal si os pensais que el que está cortando el jamón puede estaa también poniendo bebidas, haciendo cafes y sirviendo mesas. 

Si tu me quieres vender un plato de jamón, con su pan (para mi, tostadito, untado con tomate y aceite de oliva vigén extra) ¿me vas a tener una hora esperando en la mesa?

El del jamón a cortar jamón y embutido, el de la barra a preparar bebidas y cafes y llevar la caja y alguién para atender las mesas. Ten en cuenta que se te tendria que llenar a la hora de las cenas, aperitivos o comidas. Si no hay personal para dar el servicio ¿qué carajo vas a vender?

Asi que ves contando lo que te suben los salarios. 

Y no me cuentes milongas, tus padres no lo van a hacer. Como mucho se pondran en la caja y cotillearan con los clientes.

Lo estais enfocando muy mal, pero que muy mal.

Ya iras contando, pero o teneis mucha suerte o no os doy ni 6 meses.


----------



## RETAMA (20 Nov 2013)

Toc, toc...

¿Ya vendes jamones?


----------



## Z4LMAN (20 Nov 2013)

RETAMA dijo:


> Toc, toc...
> 
> ¿Ya vendes jamones?



Los que no se han comido se los estan metiendo por el orto


----------



## sanzjm (20 Nov 2013)

Madre mia, no habia visto el hilo hasta ahora... La vida solucionada y se juegan arruinarse, siempre ten en cuenta el "parar a tiempo", mejor perder 10.000 a perder 80.000


----------



## ALEXFOZLU (20 Nov 2013)

PUES CON UN PAR.......

Otro que viene a disfrutar de la josteleria...

les salia mas baratito irse de cañitas y jamon por su barrio y por ende sin trabajar ni marearse a licencias ni curriculums ni.....

EMHO


----------



## RETAMA (17 Dic 2013)

Seguimos esperando...


----------



## Z4LMAN (21 Dic 2013)

Si llevais putas al bar avisad !!!!


----------



## alcorconita (21 Dic 2013)

Este es un CM del torero ése, Enrique Tomás. Lo voy a reportar por spam.


----------



## Che Guevara (22 Dic 2013)

Te auguro un exitazo rotundo, chico, te se ve versado en el tema hostelería y con las ideas muy muy claras, además que en la zona haya muchos locales en alquiler o en venta quiere decir que vas a arrasar y haceros de oro porque vais a copar to el mercado.

El pepinillo son los proveedores, dueño del local y Ayuntamiento; la aceituna va a ser tu ojal.


----------



## Ataqueitor (22 Dic 2013)

Está claro que la propagada lava cerebros funciona. Hasta un médico quiere hacerse "emprendedor". Que no le pase na...


----------



## Milo (25 Dic 2013)

un consejo?.... dile a tu padre que intente que alguien le contrate para llevar un bar, y si no lo consigue en un tiempo razonable, que se plantee si él mismo se contrataría para llevar el suyo...


----------



## vaca (26 Dic 2013)

..........


----------



## damnit (26 Dic 2013)

Milo dijo:


> un consejo?.... dile a tu padre que intente que alguien le contrate para llevar un bar, y si no lo consigue en un tiempo razonable, que se plantee si él mismo se contrataría para llevar el suyo...



O si tiene mucha pasta, que contrate a alguien que le lleve el bar, pero claro, un buen manager te va a costar los dineros...


----------



## RETAMA (20 Ene 2014)

RETAMA dijo:


> No me creo ná
> 
> Así, en grande
> 
> ...




Se lo dije en agosto y parece que no me equivoqué.


----------



## HaPLo (21 Ene 2014)

RETAMA dijo:


> Se lo dije en agosto y parece que no me equivoqué.



:bla:

en breve comento novedades, se ha retrasado la apertura mas de la cuenta por la obra, esperemos que para febrero este todo listo


----------



## FoSz2 (21 Ene 2014)

HaPLo dijo:


> se ha retrasado la apertura mas de la cuenta por la obra



Imposible.

¿Que se retrase una obra en Hispanistán?
Imposible, no cuela.


PD.- Conozco licenciados que se han tirado a abrir bares de tapas y de copas. Lo único que tienes que saber es que tienes que echar tiempo e interés, o sea, no abandonar el negocio y tirarte a la bartola. Si eres una persona con un círculo social amplio pues mucho mejor.

Aunque en estos tiempos vete tu a saber lo que hace falta para salir adelante.

PD2.- Ah, y ni se te ocurra esperar a tener todos los papeles y licencias para abrir el negocio!!!


----------



## Medianoche (21 Ene 2014)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Si eres una persona con un círculo social amplio pues mucho mejor.



Es un incentivo, pero a varios he visto caer pensando que el chiringuito se le mantendría entre colegas y familiares.


----------



## FoSz2 (21 Ene 2014)

Medianoche dijo:


> Es un incentivo, pero a varios he visto caer pensando que el chiringuito se le mantendría entre colegas y familiares.



Sí, es sólo para los comienzos y la publicidad del boca a boca. Condición necesaria pero no suficiente para que un negocio funcione es que te lo tienes que ganar a pulso echándole tiempo e interés.


----------



## carol_84 (26 Ene 2014)

Mis padres tienen un bar desde hace 20 años, mi mejor consejo es que haga horas, muuuuchas horas. Mi padre, en época de terraza, ha estado veranos enteros haciendo 20 horas diarias(no exagero). Es muy sacrificado y le tiene que gustar muchisimo, si no terminará quemado y eso se nota a la hora de atender. Si pretende que se lo lleven otros...mal asunto. 

mucha suerte.


----------



## Z4LMAN (26 Ene 2014)

carol_84 dijo:


> Mis padres tienen un bar desde hace 20 años, mi mejor consejo es que haga horas, muuuuchas horas. Mi padre, en época de terraza, ha estado veranos enteros haciendo 20 horas diarias(no exagero). Es muy sacrificado y le tiene que gustar muchisimo, si no terminará quemado y eso se nota a la hora de atender. Si pretende que se lo lleven otros...mal asunto.
> 
> mucha suerte.



Pues ya sabes, aplicate en los estudios y saca buenas notas que mucho esfuerzo le ha costado a tus padres pagarte los estudios


----------



## carol_84 (26 Ene 2014)

PistolasJoe dijo:


> Pues ya sabes, aplicate en los estudios y saca buenas notas que mucho esfuerzo le ha costado a tus padres pagarte los estudios



buen consejo, para el que pueda aprovecharlo...

tengo 29 años, pero eso no quiere decir que viva a costa de mis padres, pago mi casa, en la que vivo con mi marido y mi hija, he trabajando desde los 17 (he ayudado a mis padres desde los 13), tengo mi trabajo... te lo agradezco mucho, pero ese consejo ya no me sirve!!!


----------



## HaPLo (1 Feb 2014)

Hola a todos,

Comento novedades. Perdonad mi ultimo post por que entre mi trabajo de permanent y mi otro trabajo de freelance solo tengo tiempo de entrar aqui a ojear un poco los ultimos hilos.

Como decia antes llevamos un retraso considerable. Resulta que en el sotano habia humedades asi que ha habido que arreglarlas para que no se estropeen los embutidos. No supone un problema economico dado que de eso se encarga la propietaria, pero ya implica estar pagando alquiler otro par de meses sin posibilidad de abrir.

Mi padre se fue a por la mercancia y esta a la espera de que le manden unos 200kg de genero. El tema del vino aun no esta claro, pero creo que saldra mas a cuenta comprarlo en Palma y sacarle un poco menos de beneficio. Otro problema es el de los lacteos. Parece ser que necesitamos contenedores especiales para transportarlos y no romper la cadena de frio. De momento parece que la cosa esta dificil, ya que uno de los productos estrella iban a ser las tortas.

Puntos positivos. Se han puesto en contacto con nosotros varias casas interesadas en darnos exclusiva de sus productos. Aun no hemos apalabrado nada ya que primero queremos ver que tal se vende el genero actual. Tenemos ya al personal (una camarera y un charcutero) y una amiga de mi hermana que estudia marketing nos ha hecho toda la imagen de marca (disenyo de vinilos, carta, logotipos y disenyo de pagina web) por lo que nos hemos ahorrado una cantidad considerable en este punto. Ademas yo ya me he puesto con la web para empezar a anunciarla lo antes posible. El tema de la tienda online aun no esta claro, pero otro punto a favor es que la propia casa a la que encargamos los productos se encarga de enviarlo todo a coste 0 para nosotros.

Tambien tenemos todo el mobiliario y hemos hablado con varias casas de cafe, cerveza y refrescos que se encargan de suministrarnos copas, tazas, neveras, etc. El golpe duro sera comprar la maquinaria para cortar y envasar pero ya hemos mirado maquinaria de otros negocios que han cerrado dado que nos sale bastante barato.

Y bueno, de momento poco mas. Como he dicho las cosas van mas lentas de lo esperado. La idea era abrir en Diciembre pero ya hemos perdido la campanya navidenya por lo que abrir a finales de marzo principios de abril seria lo idea por que es cuando empieza el movimiento de turistas en la isla.

Os agradezco de nuevo todos vuestros consejos y criticas (tanto los buenos como los malos, incluso agradezco el toque sacartisco de algunos comentarios ya que me han arrancado una sonrisa), esta claro que tendran que echar mas horas que un reloj pero eso es algo que ya tenian asumido desde un principio. Entiendo que a mucha gente le chirrie el tema y es algo que yo desde el principio he dicho que *NO *queria hacer, pero como dicen por ahi el mal ya esta hecho asi que lo unico que queda es intentar trabajar en esto lo mejor posible y si al final nos damos una buena leche, intentar minimizar las perdidas o recuperar parte de la inversion.

Comentare novedades en cuanto sepa mas. La web esta casi lista asi que tambien la pondre por aqui para que me deis opiniones 

Un saludo!


----------



## RETAMA (1 Feb 2014)

Hola. 
Yo era uno de los escépticos.
Te hago una consideración: dices que el proveedor envía los pedidos por ustedes, no lo entiendo, quiere eso decir que si un cliente os hace un pedido ¿ustedes lo deriváis al proveedor y éste se lo envía al cliente?.
Si es así, ¿os fiáis del proveedor?.


----------



## HaPLo (1 Feb 2014)

RETAMA dijo:


> Hola.
> Yo era uno de los escépticos.
> Te hago una consideración: dices que el proveedor envía los pedidos por ustedes, no lo entiendo, quiere eso decir que si un cliente os hace un pedido ¿ustedes lo deriváis al proveedor y éste se lo envía al cliente?.
> Si es así, ¿os fiáis del proveedor?.



Hola si, de eso se trata. El problema es que dado que estamos en Baleares no sale a cuenta enviar ahi la mercancia para devolverla de nuevo a otro punto de Espana. 

Lamentablemente no nos queda mas remedio que fiarnos del proveedor. Intentaremos cubrirnos un poco las espaldas buscando otros proveedores o negociando algun tipo de descuento/compensacion si se retrasa el envio pero por el momento habra que ver como funciona el que tenemos ahora. Soy el primero que compra mucho por internet y se de primera mano que lo que no quieren los clientes son esperas de ningun tipo y es un tema que tambien me preocupa bastante.


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (1 Feb 2014)

HaPLo dijo:


> No supone un problema economico dado que de eso se encarga la propietaria, pero ya implica estar pagando alquiler otro par de meses sin posibilidad de abrir.



Que digo yo que lo de pagar alquiler sin poder abrir siendo culpa de la propietaria me suena a chino, que cargue ella.


----------



## Ds_84 (2 Feb 2014)

200kg de embutido.

os vaís a hartar a comer embutido..jojojo


----------



## vayaquesi (6 Feb 2014)

Supongo que será necesario el carné de manipulador de alimentos, las licencias correspondientes, etc.


----------



## nimileurista (6 Feb 2014)

Mi padre es médico jubilado y es tan cabezón como dices que es tu padre.
A él también le liaron con el tema de emprender y se metió en una Residencia de ancianos con un arquitecto y otro socio que sólo aportaba trabajo y la idea.
Al final aquello acabó como el rosario de la aurora con el arquitecto y mi padre palmando pasta y el otro socio que se lo había llevado calentito...
Mi padre al final debió de palmar más de 30.000€...
Por si no fuera poco a mi cuñado hace unos años se le ocurrió montar una tienda de ropa...
Terminó perdiendo un montón de dinero y encima mi hermana yo creo que también palmó lo suyo...
En alguna época que hemos estado en paro mi padre seguía insistiendo en la idea de emprender por si hubieramos tenido ya suficiente en la familia...
Por lo que comentas de la idea del bar yo no lo veo factible de ninguna manera,además es un trabajo muy esclavo porque hay que estar allí de continuo y encima sin experiencia en el sector peor me lo pintas...


----------



## RETAMA (6 Mar 2014)

Vuelvo a subirlo después de un mes.
¿Como va todo?


----------



## fhazko (7 Mar 2014)

Meterse en un negocio sin saber es de Kamikaces. 

Si el deseo de tu padre es el del negocio de hosteleria, lo mejor es juntarse con profesionales que le puedan hacer un plan de negocio, y le enseñen el sitio mejor, y formen a las personas que van a trabajar. 
Hoy en dia hay muchas franquicias que podrian encajar con tu padre y estar con ellos unos ños aprendiendo el negocio y luego poder abrir otro con los conocimientos adquiridos. 

Por 30.000 euros hay muchas franquicias que encajarian. En Madrid hay una feria que no se si es anual o bianual y luego hay varias empresas que ofrecen el servicio de ayuda algunas de pago otros gratis. Por la web seguro que encuentras.

Tambien podrias valorar la franquicia o un negocio por internet. Hasta ahora los emprendedores no tenian una red social propia para las ofertas de las empresas que ofrencen negicos por internet y las personas que se quieren iniciar.

Yo soy una persona emprendedora que llevo varios años buscando un negocio online ya que el trabajo esta muy mal y con la edad es muy dificil encontrar algo real y que te paguen. 

Una compañia Americana esta lanzando un portal para cubrir esta necesidad y pinta muy bien. En solo 30 dias del pre-lanzamiento, ya se han apuntado mas de 200.000 personas interesadas en todo el mundo, tanto en emprender como en ofrecer los servicios. 

Esta empresa se lanza el 15 de Marzo y antes de ofrecer empresas te hacen una encuesta para ver que perfil es el mejor y ademas tendran cursoa de formacion por el sistema de creditos. Yo ya lo he comentado con muchas personas y solo apuntarte y ver como empieza es totalmente gratuito. En España ya hay miles de apuntados buscando salida profesional. Puede ser una alternativa al empreo tradicional. 

Pudiese ser en Facebook o el Twitter o el Linkedin de los emprededores. 

Si alguien quiere saber mas puede contactar conmigo o entrar en mi web: http://neurs.pw 
email: JoseMFernandezCano@Neurs.pw


----------



## alcorconita (7 Mar 2014)

Lo que es de kamikaces es meterse en burbuja a hacer spam.


----------



## RETAMA (7 Mar 2014)

fhazko dijo:


> Meterse en un negocio sin saber es de Kamikaces.
> 
> Si el deseo de tu padre es el del negocio de hosteleria, lo mejor es juntarse con profesionales que le puedan hacer un plan de negocio, y le enseñen el sitio mejor, y formen a las personas que van a trabajar.
> Hoy en dia hay muchas franquicias que podrian encajar con tu padre y estar con ellos unos ños aprendiendo el negocio y luego poder abrir otro con los conocimientos adquiridos.
> ...



:bla::bla::bla: Vaya a vender mierda a otro sitio :abajo::abajo:


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (7 Mar 2014)

Una franquicia... venga, de perdidos al río.


----------



## fhazko (7 Mar 2014)

Veo por su respuesta que hay un gran desconocimiento del mundo de las franquicias de exito. 

Por supuesto que hay franquicias que no funcionan o van mal, pero son la minoria. Asegurar que la palabra franquicias va unida al fracaso, es un gran error y propio de personas que desconocen el mundo de los negocios. 

Lo que hay que hacer es estudiar lo que mas conviene, de acurdo a los paramentros de las personas que van a emprender un negocio y asociarse con ellos para aprender. 

En algun comentario de otro compañero he leido con axierto que quien no tine otra salida pone un bar. Claro si no se sabe, fracaso seguro. 

Voy a poner un ejemplo real que yo he visto personalmente. 

Madrid, barrio de Villaverde alto. Estacion de Renfe puente Alcocer. Al salir de la estacion, enfrente se puso una cafeteria que daba comidas. Siempre que pasaba el bar casi vacio y dejaba de dar comidas al poco tiempo cerrado y cartel de se vende o alquila. 

Al poco tiempo vuelve abrir otro alquilado. Y vuelta a cerrar, Asi una y otra vez. Incluso el bar de la estacion tambien se abria y cerraba constantemente. 

Local justo al lado del anterior. Abre un profesional de la restauracion con varias restauirantes y uno muy grande para bodas en Leganes. "Renato" 

Este señor sabe lo que hace y tiene la cafeteria llena todos los dias, colas para poder comer de menu. todo el mundo habla de el y van en masa. Cerca hay un poligono industrial de pequeños negocios Paseo de Talleres 3 junto a las instalaciones deportivas de Boeticher. y el bar esta lleno mañana tarde y noche. 

Donde esta la diferencia? La profesionalidad de alguien que conoce el negocio y sabe explotarlo. 

Por eso, para una persona que no sabe, lo que tiene que hacer es aprender o juntarse con quien ya save. 

Tengo mas ejemplos pero los dejo para mas adelante


----------



## Wallebot (7 Mar 2014)

fhazko dijo:


> Tengo mas ejemplos pero los dejo para mas adelante



Atento estoy.


Supongo que ya es tarde, pero si tu madre es psicologa tendra sus recursos para quitarle de la cabeza una idea descabella.
No se ella tiene interes en quitarsela.

Si no te da reparo crearle un trauma a tu padre le mandas a un inspector y que le cierre el local. Si no hay motivos para cerrarle, contrar a una actor...

Dejando de lado los consejos descabellados, espero que tengas suerte y te sea leve...

Gracias por abrir un hilo intersante.


----------



## salamandra20_borrado (7 Mar 2014)

anacleto dijo:


> contrate a un Colombiano con patillas por 4 euros



Jojojojo la idea de calidad que tiene mucha gente!


----------



## Diegales (7 Mar 2014)

fhazko dijo:


> ... lo que tiene que hacer es aprender o juntarse con quien ya *save*.



Usted deberia juntarse con alguien que sepa escribir.


----------



## HaPLo (8 Mar 2014)

Bueno señores, ya esta casi todo listo. Abrimos el Jueves pasado. Aun no hay inauguracion por que faltan un par de cosas por rematar y queremos hacerlo en cuanto podamos asistir todos los miembros de la familia. 

Os pongo un par de datos por lo que me han dicho mis padres.

El primer dia se hicieron 100 y pico euros de caja. Y el segundo 200 y pico. Segun mis padres hay que llegar a 300 y poco para empatar asi que de momento parece que la cosa no va mal del todo ya que han abierto aun sin haber acabado algunos de los trabajos y sin ningun tipo de publicidad. De todos modos nos queda un largo y duro camino por lo menos hasta recuperar parte de la inversion.

Obviamente lo que mas dinero da es el bar ahora mismo, pero ya hay gente interesada en comprar algunos jamones por piezas o deshuesados ya que se ve que les ha gustado lo que les han servido.

Puede que tambien sea cosa de que es la novedad pero esperamos que la temporada turistica que empieza el mes que viene le de un buen empujon, al menos para sacar lo que probablemente no sacaremos durante el invierno.

Por mi parte ya tengo la web casi lista, pagina de facebook, cuenta de twitter, google places y mi intencion es empezar a darle publicidad en cuanto me den luz verde, pero puede que no sea hasta dentro de unas semanas. Hoy se acerca un amigo fotografo a echarle un par de fotos, a ver que tal quedan.

El siguiente paso sera la tienda online pero eso un poco mas adelante ya que requiere bastante mas trabajo.

Seguire posteando novedades en cuanto sepa algo ya que veo que la evolucion de un negocio es un tema que interesa (aunque la mayoria esta deseando que nos peguemos la gran hostia! :: )

Un saludo y gracias de nuevo por vuestros consejos y criticas!


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (8 Mar 2014)

No acabo de ver lo de 300€/dia "para empatar". Un mes tiene 22 dias laborales mas 4 sabados, eso son 26 dias por 300€, igual a 7800€/mes facturados. Si le restas el IVA (reducido? 7%?), quedan unos 7000€ de ingresos. No se que margen es habitual en el sector, pero no debe ser el 50%, no? Supongamos un 30%, pues ingresos netos de 2.500€. Con eso cubres gastos fijos (alquiler, nòmina, seguridad social, gestoria, ...)??

Lo dicho, o trabajais con margenes del 50% (todo puede ser) o no veo que 300€/dia sea el punto de equilibrio. Sin contar que es el PdE de explotacion, es decir, sin contar la recuperacion de la inversion hecha con la reforma y tal.


----------



## napartarra (8 Mar 2014)

Venía a decir un par de cosas, pero veo que todo ya está dicho.
He visto muy buenos comentarios en este hilo.

Por eso, lo único que puedo decirte es ... SUERTE y que tengais mucho éxito!!!

Todo emprendedor y todo autónomo debería tener una medalla.


----------



## mamendurrio (8 Mar 2014)

Montar un negocio a pie de calle ahora = Epic Fail


----------



## HaPLo (8 Mar 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> No acabo de ver lo de 300€/dia "para empatar". Un mes tiene 22 dias laborales mas 4 sabados, eso son 26 dias por 300€, igual a 7800€/mes facturados. Si le restas el IVA (reducido? 7%?), quedan unos 7000€ de ingresos. No se que margen es habitual en el sector, pero no debe ser el 50%, no? Supongamos un 30%, pues ingresos netos de 2.500€. Con eso cubres gastos fijos (alquiler, nòmina, seguridad social, gestoria, ...)??
> 
> Lo dicho, o trabajais con margenes del 50% (todo puede ser) o no veo que 300€/dia sea el punto de equilibrio. Sin contar que es el PdE de explotacion, es decir, sin contar la recuperacion de la inversion hecha con la reforma y tal.



Hola,

No se los costes precisos ya que eso lo lleva de mi padre y yo hago lo que buenamente puedo desde aqui. Tenemos 2 empleados a los que pagamos en torno a los 1200e, lo cual nos supone un gasto de casi 4.000e entre seguridad social y demas. Luego sumale el alquiler, la luz, internet, gestoria, cuota de autonomo, etc. y horas extra de los empleados ya que como dije anteriormente, mis padres no pueden estar todo el dia ya que tienen sus trabajos. No se cuanto saldra exactamente pero como ves se acerca bastante a los 7000e que mencionas.

Un saludo!

---------- Post added 08-mar-2014 at 21:14 ----------




napartarra dijo:


> Venía a decir un par de cosas, pero veo que todo ya está dicho.
> He visto muy buenos comentarios en este hilo.
> 
> Por eso, lo único que puedo decirte es ... SUERTE y que tengais mucho éxito!!!
> ...



Muchisimas gracias, la verdad es que es admirable por parte de mis padres todo el trabajo que se estan pegando con la edad que tienen cuando podrian estar disfrutando del dinero ahorrado. Esperemos que todo salga bien ya que ganamos todos. Es una lastima lo mal que se trata a los emprendedores en este pais.



mamendurrio dijo:


> Montar un negocio a pie de calle ahora = Epic Fail



Probablemente, veremos que nos depara el futuro.

Un saludo.


----------



## Akela 14 (8 Mar 2014)

Por una parte os admiro, que haya gente emprendedora, pero creo que no sabéis donde os habéis metido.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (8 Mar 2014)

HaPLo dijo:


> No se los costes precisos ya que eso lo lleva de mi padre y yo hago lo que buenamente puedo desde aqui. Tenemos 2 empleados a los que pagamos en torno a los 1200e, lo cual nos supone un gasto de casi 4.000e entre seguridad social y demas. Luego sumale el alquiler, la luz, internet, gestoria, cuota de autonomo, etc. y horas extra de los empleados ya que como dije anteriormente, mis padres no pueden estar todo el dia ya que tienen sus trabajos. No se cuanto saldra exactamente pero como ves se acerca bastante a los 7000e que mencionas.



Exactamente, esas cifras que das para los gastos son razonables, pero fijate que yo hablaba de ingresos brutos, no netos. Para "empatar" no necesitan vender embutidos por valor de 7000€/mes (300€/dia), necesitan GANAR ese importe, es decir vender por valor de 7000€/mes MAS de lo que les han costado a ellos los embutidos. Por lo que si el margen de beneficio esta entre que el 50% y el 30 del valor de venta, deben hacer caja entre el doble y el triple de lo que has dicho: entre 600€/dia y 900€/dia, y yo apuesto mas por la cifra alta. A partir de esa cifra, amortizar inversion, por lo que para que el negocio haya valido la pena deberian superar los 1200€ diarios.

Cruzemos los dedos para que se ponga de moda y este en una zona pudiente, suerte, y mas que a tus padres, felicidades a ti por ser tan responsable y ayudarles en la "aventura".


----------



## antoniussss (8 Mar 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Exactamente, esas cifras que das para los gastos son razonables, pero fijate que yo hablaba de ingresos brutos, no netos. Para "empatar" no necesitan vender embutidos por valor de 7000€/mes (300€/dia), necesitan GANAR ese importe, es decir vender por valor de 7000€/mes MAS de lo que les han costado a ellos los embutidos. Por lo que si el margen de beneficio esta entre que el 50% y el 30 del valor de venta, deben hacer caja entre el doble y el triple de lo que has dicho: entre 600€/dia y 900€/dia, y yo apuesto mas por la cifra alta. A partir de esa cifra, amortizar inversion, por lo que para que el negocio haya valido la pena deberian superar los 1200€ diarios.
> 
> Cruzemos los dedos para que se ponga de moda y este en una zona pudiente, suerte, y mas que a tus padres, felicidades a ti por ser tan responsable y ayudarles en la "aventura".




1000 euros día de caja? Pero que ha montado este señor, un palacio ¿? :8:


----------



## HaPLo (9 Mar 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Exactamente, esas cifras que das para los gastos son razonables, pero fijate que yo hablaba de ingresos brutos, no netos. Para "empatar" no necesitan vender embutidos por valor de 7000€/mes (300€/dia), necesitan GANAR ese importe, es decir vender por valor de 7000€/mes MAS de lo que les han costado a ellos los embutidos. Por lo que si el margen de beneficio esta entre que el 50% y el 30 del valor de venta, deben hacer caja entre el doble y el triple de lo que has dicho: entre 600€/dia y 900€/dia, y yo apuesto mas por la cifra alta. A partir de esa cifra, amortizar inversion, por lo que para que el negocio haya valido la pena deberian superar los 1200€ diarios.
> 
> Cruzemos los dedos para que se ponga de moda y este en una zona pudiente, suerte, y mas que a tus padres, felicidades a ti por ser tan responsable y ayudarles en la "aventura".



En ese caso si se le quiere sacar mas margen si que es asi. De todos modos creo recordar que nos hicieron un buen precio por los jamones al comprar tantas piezas, por no hablar de que a las bebidas se les saca muchisimo mas margen. 

Esta claro que tendremos que ganar mucho mas para amortizar la inversion, pero mi esperanza es que haya dias que hagamos mas caja aprovechando la temporada turistica, los dias de navidades en los que se suelen hacer promociones con las cestas y que la tienda online ayude un poco (como dije un par de paginas atras, los costes de logistica vienen incluidos en el precio que pagamos por pieza, ya que el proveedor se encarga del embalaje y el envio)

La zona es centrica, el inconveniente es que no se encuentra en primera linea, pero ya hemos pensado algunas estrategias para atraer al cliente.

Gracias por los animos y un saludo!


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (9 Mar 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Exactamente, esas cifras que das para los gastos son razonables, pero fijate que yo hablaba de ingresos brutos, no netos. Para "empatar" no necesitan vender embutidos por valor de 7000€/mes (300€/dia), necesitan GANAR ese importe, es decir vender por valor de 7000€/mes MAS de lo que les han costado a ellos los embutidos. Por lo que si el margen de beneficio esta entre que el 50% y el 30 del valor de venta, deben hacer caja entre el doble y el triple de lo que has dicho: entre 600€/dia y 900€/dia, y yo apuesto mas por la cifra alta. A partir de esa cifra, amortizar inversion, por lo que para que el negocio haya valido la pena deberian superar los 1200€ diarios.
> 
> Cruzemos los dedos para que se ponga de moda y este en una zona pudiente, suerte, y mas que a tus padres, felicidades a ti por ser tan responsable y ayudarles en la "aventura".



En un establecimiento de hostelería los márgenes brutos son, como mínimo, del 100%. A partir de ahí empezamos a hablar.

En el caso del forero los márgenes en la venta de productos gourmet serán más bajos, aproximademente lo que usted ha dicho, pero no así en la parte de restauración.


----------



## Z4LMAN (9 Mar 2014)

la hosteleria - restauracion deja muy buenos margenes, el que se mete lo sabe sino porque os creeis que hay tanto cantamañanas y pelagambas abriendo y cerrando negocios...el problema es que si no entra gente estas muerto.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (9 Mar 2014)

Vamos P´Alemania Pepe dijo:


> En un establecimiento de hostelería los márgenes brutos son, como mínimo, del 100%. A partir de ahí empezamos a hablar.



Gracias por la aclaracion, entiendo que se refiere a que al precio de coste le suman el 100%, es decir duplican, no sabia que fuera tanto. De todas formas yo me referia a que tanto por ciento del precio final era beneficio, con lo que su 100% equivale a mi 50%.

Coste + Beneficio = PVP
50€ + 50€ = 100€ -> margen del 100%
50€ + 50€ = 100€ -> beneficio del 50%

Pero imagino que en el sector se dice como ha dicho: margen = % que se recarga sobre el precio de coste.


----------



## mamendurrio (10 Mar 2014)

Akela 14 dijo:


> Por una parte os admiro, que haya gente *emprendedora*, pero creo que no sabéis donde os habéis metido.



elperdedora, amigo, elperdedora.


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (10 Mar 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Gracias por la aclaracion, entiendo que se refiere a que al precio de coste le suman el 100%, es decir duplican, no sabia que fuera tanto. De todas formas yo me referia a que tanto por ciento del precio final era beneficio, con lo que su 100% equivale a mi 50%.
> 
> Coste + Beneficio = PVP
> 50€ + 50€ = 100€ -> margen del 100%
> ...



Por ejemplo, una coca cola retornable de 20cl pongamos que vale entre 50 y 60c (no sé lo que vale actualmente pero por ahí andará) pues se vende entre 1,50 y 2,50€ dependiendo del local. 

Obviamente hay que descontar todos los gastos derivados del funcionamiento del local que no son pocos.


----------



## tonyreyes35 (26 Mar 2014)

Hola amigos,

os voy a pasar un enlace AVANCEN que me parece interesante para alguien que quiera montar un bar,

Un saludo. Antonio


----------



## YOL (27 Mar 2014)

Creo que es un fake, pero historias como estas las hay a montones, debe existir un sindrome familiar autodestructivo via negocios estupidos,

Lo mas curioso es que la mayoria de viejunos que se quieren montar un bar es para hacer amigos.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (28 Mar 2014)

Abrieron el 1 de marzo: luna nueva. No digo nada y lo digo todo.

Yo que ustedes haría una reinauguración en luna llena con fiesta.


----------



## Z4LMAN (29 Mar 2014)

Hubieron putas?


----------



## RETAMA (29 Mar 2014)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Abrieron el 1 de marzo: luna nueva. No digo nada y lo digo todo.
> 
> Yo que ustedes haría una reinauguración en luna llena con fiesta.




A ver, puede desarrollar su tesis. Me interesa mucho.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (29 Mar 2014)

Las lunas nuevas son nefastas para iniciar cualquier proyecto. Solo sirven para proyectar, planificar y prepararlos, pero no para ejecutarlos.
Los agricultores por ejemplo, siembran en luna llena siempre. 
Los nacimientos de bebés son más numerosos en luna llena.

Espero que no les afecte el tema lunar al écsito del negocio.


----------



## RETAMA (7 Abr 2014)

¿Su padre ya está recolectando los brotes verdes?


----------



## alfredo garcia (7 Abr 2014)

miniempresario dijo:


> *cutro licenciados, y no son capaces de llevar un bar.
> *
> Después llaman inutiles a los apilatochos, lo que hay que oir.
> 
> ...



Tampoco el mejor ingeniero del mundo lo haría bien operando corazones o levantando un muro. Y se dice CUATRO no cutro (te lo disculpo por tu impetuosidad a la hora de teclear).


Y mucha suerte al autor del hilo ahora que ha abierto el bar. Que ponga buenas tapas que eso es lo que retiene a los clientes.


----------



## fred (7 Abr 2014)

mucha suerte,la vas a necesitar


----------



## eloy_85 (7 Abr 2014)

Vamos P´Alemania Pepe dijo:


> Por ejemplo, una coca cola retornable de 20cl pongamos que vale entre 50 y 60c (no sé lo que vale actualmente pero por ahí andará) pues se vende entre 1,50 y 2,50€ dependiendo del local. .



me clavan 400 pesetas por una coca cola de 20 cl y no piso ese garito hasta que se apague el sol


----------



## paulistano (8 Abr 2014)

Mucha suerte, vaya informando.


----------



## RETAMA (2 May 2014)

AAAAAAAAAribaaaaaa


----------



## vaca (2 May 2014)

SI, si arriba y que cuente como le ha ido este mes.


----------



## Wonder (5 May 2014)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Las lunas nuevas son nefastas para iniciar cualquier proyecto. Solo sirven para proyectar, planificar y prepararlos, pero no para ejecutarlos.
> Los agricultores por ejemplo, siembran en luna llena siempre.
> Los nacimientos de bebés son más numerosos en luna llena.
> 
> Espero que no les afecte el tema lunar al écsito del negocio.



Ya hace más de 400 años de Kepler, ojo al dato. Y seguimos así.


----------



## kikelon (5 May 2014)

A ver ese informe de ventas, que estamos hinpacientes


----------



## RETAMA (21 May 2014)

Díganos algo del negocio.


----------



## eTendero (21 May 2014)

¿Los seis millones de parados deberían abrir seis millones de bares?


----------



## Sealand (21 May 2014)

eTendero dijo:


> ¿Los seis millones de parados deberían abrir seis millones de bares?



No, hombre; deberían abrir 6.000.000 de blogs/foros/tiendas online. Por cada puesto de trabajo que se destruye hay dos puestos de trabajo esperando en el hinternec, que se lo digan a los foreros a sueldo de burbuja  

Nos lo dice ella, una de las 10 personas más influyentes de este país:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s-mas-influyentes-de-espana.html#post11641920

::


----------



## eTendero (21 May 2014)

Pues eso es, que no puede ser que todos nos dediquemos a las mismas tres mierdas.

Me desespero, la verdad. No sé qué cojones va a hacer en la vida el 90% de jóvenes que n tiene trabajo o lo tiene hiperprecario. Y no sé qué cojones vamos a hacer los treinta-cuarentañeros que tenemos un mierdiempleo o ni eso, y no sé qué cojones harán los cincuentones inempleables. Joder, es que no veo esperanza.


----------



## manosbonitas (22 May 2014)

Pues por mi parte y sin tener ni idea de negocios de hostelería te dire que me parece fantastico que tu padre haga lo que realmente quiera hacer. 

Te recomiendo que confies en el y en su sentido comun, no creo que alguien que lleva dedicandose años a la medicina asi como tu madre, que trabaja en salud mental, tengan ningun problema respecto a la posiblidad de que un proyecto de estas caracteristicas pueda funcionarles. Y si no es así, no se muere nadie... lo habran intentado y aprenderán de lo que no hicieron bien...

Si el dilema fuera, me corto un brazo o no, entendería que te asustaras... pero por invertir unos euros y currar como unos campeones con la incertidumbre que supone embarcarse en un proyecto de este tipo, no es para tanto... o al menos así lo veo yo.

El otro tema que comentas, que tanto tu hermana como tu, tengais que participar tb, es lo que me suena mas raro... si es su proyecto, es su proyecto y no creo que tengais que involucraros en el. Seran capaces de sacarlo adelante y si no es así, pues ya lo solucionaran.

Os deseo suerte.


----------



## davitin (24 May 2014)

Si no entiendes de un tema no te muetes meter en un negocio.

Asi de claro.

Por cierto, el pollo no responde no? troleada.


----------



## RETAMA (4 Jun 2014)

RETAMA dijo:


> No me creo ná
> 
> Así, en grande
> 
> ...



Lo dije el 27 de agosto y estoy en condiciones de decir (10 meses después y con varios reflotes) que no me equivoqué.


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (5 Jun 2014)

Última Actividad: 08-abr-2014 09:39


----------



## vaca (12 Jun 2014)

Cuéntanos más, como le va el bar a tu padre.


----------



## Los últimos españoles (20 Jun 2014)

Vamos P´Alemania Pepe dijo:


> Última Actividad: 08-abr-2014 09:39



Estará quemando todo su tiempo libre currando en el bar como un cabrón y no tendrá tiempo de meterse en foros.
El mundo de la hostelería es muy esclavo. Como las cosas no vayan tan bien como lo esperado y haya que empezar a reducir horas de camareros, etc. que se prepare, porque seguramente en esa familia ninguno querrá dejar su trabajo para currar el en bar a tiempo completo. Con lo cual tendrán que dedicar todos, todo su tiempo libre, vacaciones, etc. al bar.

Pero bueno, puedo estar equivocado. Elucubraciones consecuencia de la falta de novedades.


----------



## Z4LMAN (20 Jun 2014)

Rattus dijo:


> Estará quemando todo su tiempo libre currando en el bar como un cabrón y no tendrá tiempo de meterse en foros.
> El mundo de la hostelería es muy esclavo. Como las cosas no vayan tan bien como lo esperado y haya que empezar a reducir horas de camareros, etc. que se prepare, porque seguramente en esa familia ninguno querrá dejar su trabajo para currar el en bar a tiempo completo. Con lo cual tendrán que dedicar todos, todo su tiempo libre, vacaciones, etc. al bar.
> 
> Pero bueno, puedo estar equivocado. Elucubraciones consecuencia de la falta de novedades.



Y metiéndose lonchas en el aseo...

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5.7 mediante Tapatalk


----------

